# BRP 2012 / 2013 winter series at NORCAR



## BudBartos

Here are the dates for the 2012/2013 BRP winter series !! 
All races will be held by NORCAR at the gate 1733 Pearl rd Brunswick, Oh 44212

All the same classes as the summer series.
All the same rules as the summer series but We will be changing the claiming rule slightly on the motors this will be discussed at the first race.

Only smooth can engraved motors are allowed. Purchase at the Gate please.

No Power push enhanced batteries are allowed.

All races will be oval for the BRP points series except for one that will be road and award BRP points. Rookie class will also get BRP points.
We will also be running road course on the same days this class will receive NORCAR points.

Oct 20
Dec 1, 15, 29 the race on the 29th will be a road course.(if were all still hear)

2013

Jan 19
Feb 2, 9
Mar 2, 30
April 13 Last points race

April 27 awards and FUN racing.

10 race series with 2 drops.

So get Your stuff ready and come on out to the Gate for some BRP racing fun !!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Bud

Hope to be done with overtime so i can get out there:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Are you predicting the end of the world on Dec 29th!!!!

Can't wait for this series to start....


----------



## ghoulardi

Woo Hoo... Road course. I'm in !


----------



## Easy

Thanks for the info.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Are you predicting the end of the world on Dec 29th!!!!
> 
> Can't wait for this series to start....


End of the world as We know it Dec 21. It's the only hope for the future of planet Earth


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> End of the world as We know it Dec 21. It's the only hope for the future of planet Earth


That would work out perfectly if it ended on the 21st.......save a lot of money on xmas gifts :thumbsup:


----------



## DougK

If you guys were going to buy 3 controllers for you novice kids and wife that were quality but not to hi-tec. And would be for buds racing, what would you buy? And I would need 3 speed controllers to. And Bud will there be a novice class each race?

Thanks Doug Keener.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Doug - Hope to see you racing again!

Each BRP points race has a Rookie class - each week we see about 5-10 Rookie drivers (one time we had 17!). The Rookie class for the most part follows our Brushless 3100Kv rules. We have several Rookie drivers using the following equipment (this is the same gear you will find in the RTRace BRP sold at the track for $200)
Speed Control - Brushless programable HobbyWing 25A - under $30 (can be purchased at the track)
Radio - Fly Sky FS-GT3B (a new LiPo version is available FS-GT3C) - under $50 for a DSM system (can be purchased at the track)
And the Motor is a 3100Kv brushless BRP motor - $15 (at the track)

look at hobbypartz.com to find the electronics.

Check out the Rookie class info at the NORCAR web site:
http://norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_17


----------



## DougK

200 bucks for everything seem like the way to go. And is it already built?

Doug


----------



## Micro_Racer

Built and ready to race! All you will need is a LiPo charger, tire sauce, and a few lubricants and you are ready for the entire race series!

Doug - sent you a PM


----------



## DougK

PM sent back.

Thanks


----------



## Bigron

*Racing fun*

Winter schedule looks good for me,Looking forward to dusting off some cobbwebs.


----------



## BudBartos

Good deal Guys !!!! We have a bunch of new racers coming out just need all those that have run before to join in. Last winter I think there were 65 entries at one race :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Campin'll be over. I'm in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

The Summer Series is officaly over! Next race is Sept 29th. This is the trophy night for the summer series. Non points race - great opportunity to "shake" down a new chassis for the upcoming Winter Series!! 

Tearing down the summer car, and getting the winter car ready!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> The Summer Series is officaly over! Next race is Sept 29th. This is the trophy night for the summer series. Non points race - great opportunity to "shake" down a new chassis for the upcoming Winter Series!!
> 
> Tearing down the summer car, and getting the winter car ready!


Winter car ?? SNOW tires


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes my winter tires are 1.45 OD


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes my winter tires are 1.45 OD


What???


----------



## Chaz955i

all4fun said:


> What???


M18 is 4wd. It don't need no stinkin' snow tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

all4fun said:


> What???





Chaz955i said:


> M18 is 4wd. It don't need no stinkin' snow tires. :thumbsup:


And they're not 1.45 OD either......LOL. Hey Chuck, we miss seeing you out at the track.  Looking forward to the Winter Series? Bringing the M18 soon?


----------



## pete_p

*BRP chassis*

is anyone going to be at the gate on Saturday September 15th? I need to buy a few things for my BRP.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes. The track is open all weekend.


----------



## pete_p

*Oval*

I need an Oval chassis, and front bumber for Gino. Do I buy them from The Gate, or from Bud? We will be there next Sat. the 29th. See you then!


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> I need an Oval chassis, and front bumber for Gino. Do I buy them from The Gate, or from Bud? We will be there next Sat. the 29th. See you then!


I don't think we have a chassis and bumper at the Gate.
I'm sure Bud can get one shipped to you so you can have Gino's car ready!


----------



## pete_p

*Oval*



sg1 said:


> I don't think we have a chassis and bumper at the Gate.
> I'm sure Bud can get one shipped to you so you can have Gino's car ready!


Thanks Wayne.


----------



## pete_p

pete_p said:


> Thanks Wayne.


Hey BUD, check your P.M.


----------



## BudBartos

Got it will send all of your New BRP parts today :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

*BRP Chassis*



BudBartos said:


> Got it will send all of your New BRP parts today :thumbsup:


Bud, Do you sell an Oval kit? OR is that chassis just sold on it's own? Just wondering. I think I'm going to sell my 1:10 scale off road stuff and buy an ARMY of BRP cars. Oh, with that said...Hey Micro, are those RTR cars at the gate oval or road? Thanks -Pete


----------



## Micro_Racer

We have RTRace BRP's in both flavors at NORCAR. We also have the new LiPo FlySky radio system. You can swap out the radio on a new RTRace for an additional $15 ($215 for the complete kit w/ LiPo radio system).


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> We have RTRace BRP's in both flavors at NORCAR. We also have the new LiPo FlySky radio system. You can swap out the radio on a new RTRace for an additional $15 ($215 for the complete kit w/ LiPo radio system).


What does the LiPo radio system do differently than the original FlySky?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Rechargeable LiPo - makes the radio much, much lighter, and you will no longer need to carry AA's with you! The backlight is white, making it a little easier to see indoors. The wheel has a soft feel, rather than the hard rubber one that is on the current model. It has a little different look, with orange highlights. I will have it at the next race.... Emma tested it out at the last race.... she liked it...


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Rechargeable LiPo - makes the radio much, much lighter, and you will no longer need to carry AA's with you! The backlight is white, making it a little easier to see indoors. The wheel has a soft feel, rather than the hard rubber one that is on the current model. It has a little different look, with orange highlights. I will have it at the next race.... Emma tested it out at the last race.... she liked it...


Very cool! I might buy one of the RTR cars if they are there on the 29th. I have a Blitz ESE, can I put it in the case for sale? Or is my off road truck not cool enough for you NORCAR people?


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> Very cool! I might buy one of the RTR cars if they are there on the 29th. I have a Blitz ESE, can I put it in the case for sale? Or is my off road truck not cool enough for you NORCAR people?


It's cool enough... but barely... lol....

Bring it along, We have a consignment sheet for the guys to fill out for the stuff that's in the showcases.


----------



## pete_p

*Blitz*



sg1 said:


> It's cool enough... but barely... lol....
> 
> Bring it along, We have a consignment sheet for the guys to fill out for the stuff that's in the showcases.


OK. I'll bring it. Just get me enough money so I can buy something cool at the gate! You still got house transponders, or did they pooop out?


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> OK. I'll bring it. Just get me enough money so I can buy something cool at the gate! You still got house transponders, or did they pooop out?


I think 4 or 5 "kinda" work..lol.. As long as you wait till the last second to put them in and get them back on charge ASAP, they should be OK.

We will have 2 MRT transponders for use as "rentals" for a day.

There's still 3 or 4 MRT transponders left for sale.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The MRT rental program:
NORCAR will have 2 MRT personal transponders available for Non-Rookie drivers. 
To rent a transponder - you will need to sign up (first come first served), and leave with NORCAR your drivers licenses and car keys. At the end of the race day, you will sign back in the transponder and pick-up your licenses and car keys.

Rental price will be available at the track...

NORCAR encourages all racers to purchase a personal transponder..

First Winter Series Race - October 20th!


----------



## all4fun

Looking forward to October 20th!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Curly Tom

*Racing at the IX center*

Is there anybody racing at the hobby expo, if so does anyone have the details yet? I was just wondering about different classes etc. and how to register. I am planning on racing at the gate for the winter and I hear the BRP cars 
Are now brushless and lipo powered so I need to acquire a few items, that being said, how many battery packs should I have? What speed control is decent? And I also need the battery tray, also looking for a good used charger. I've never raced with brushless and liPos before so any suggestions on equipmement like transmitters or things needed would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
I plan on being there the 29th to purchase a few items and watch the races, see you guys then.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I dont think a "race" will be put on this year at the Hobby Expo, although some of the manufactures will have tracks set up to test out new product.

Come on out on the 29th - the track has all the stuff you will need to convert your BRP to the brushless/LiPo set-up. 

I will open the doors at 11am - ask for Michael.... we will get you all set-up! See you Saturday.


----------



## BudBartos

Just brought this over from summer thread.

Big update is there is now a battery claiming rule. $8.00 gets any racers battery. You can take Your plug off but lead wires must not be cut at the battery!!!!
So don't go and spend too much $$ LOL Gate sells packs for $5.00.

Also motor claim will change slightly. Claimed Motors will be metered if not within spec range they will be destroyed person claiming will get $$ back and the person running that motor that was found illegal will loose 5 points from total at end of series after through outs are taken off.

So PLEASE NO CHEATING !!!!!

We will go over this at the race Sat :wave:


----------



## pete_p

*Rules*



BudBartos said:


> Just brought this over from summer thread.
> 
> Big update is there is now a battery claiming rule. $8.00 gets any racers battery. You can take Your plug off but lead wires must not be cut at the battery!!!!
> So don't go and spend too much $$ LOL Gate sells packs for $5.00.
> 
> Also motor claim will change slightly. Claimed Motors will be metered if not within spec range they will be destroyed person claiming will get $$ back and the person running that motor that was found illegal will loose 5 points from total at end of series after through outs are taken off.
> 
> So PLEASE NO CHEATING !!!!!
> 
> We will go over this at the race Sat :wave:


NO CHEATING? But I'll never win. I'm switching to the Rookie class, it's an open class right? I'm short enough, just tell people I'M 10yrs old.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> The person running that motor that was found illegal will loose 5 points from *total at end of series *after through outs are taken off.
> 
> So PLEASE NO CHEATING !!!!!
> 
> We will go over this at the race Sat :wave:


This is important! You cheat - YOU loose 5 points per infraction after all throw-outs have been calculated. Seeing how close the points are (Summer Series top 3 spots were decided by less than 5 points) losing points will guarantee a person breaking the rules will not be able to get a trophy. :wave:


----------



## Mackin

Just remember, It's grown men, racing little toy cars for bowling trophies!


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Just remember, It's grown men, racing little toy cars for bowling trophies!


Maybe I should pull out my bowling shirt for the next race 

Tang, You still have yours??


----------



## BudBartos

Wayne did You get PM


----------



## pete_p

*Message*

Micro, did you get my PM about the Blitz ESE?


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Wayne did You get PM


I had a BM...

I don't see a PM, send it over!


----------



## BudBartos

Wayne You get that PM


----------



## pete_p

*Winter Car!*

Going to test out my new Oval car on the 29th. Looking forward to the winter series!! Hey guys, can we join NORCAR anytime of the year? Just wondering. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> Going to test out my new Oval car on the 29th. Looking forward to the winter series!! Hey guys, can we join NORCAR anytime of the year? Just wondering. Thanks :thumbsup:


You can


----------



## pete_p

*Membership*



sg1 said:


> You can


Great! is that only because I'm the "D" main champ? Just sayin...


----------



## old_dude

Hey, that is what we need. NORCAR bowling shirts!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

old_dude said:


> Hey, that is what we need. NORCAR bowling shirts!!


I think we have the technology to make this happen!


----------



## Mackin

Or a bowling team!


----------



## old_dude

Look what got started. Live from Beckley, West Virginia.


----------



## Micro_Racer

My Winter Series BRP - Paint all ready to go!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Micro_Racer said:


> My Winter Series BRP - Paint all ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


 I like it!


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*

Bud, Thanks for the center shock kit. My road car is all "pimped" out with a BRP Front bumper, BRP center shock kit, 8300kv :thumbsup:illegal motor, etc... Now only if I was allowed to race it???


----------



## BudBartos

pete_p said:


> Bud, Thanks for the center shock kit. My road car is all "pimped" out with a BRP Front bumper, BRP center shock kit, 8300kv :thumbsup:illegal motor, etc... Now only if I was allowed to race it???


 
Good deal


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Good deal


I used a small associated shock. It looks great, don't know how it will handle, but looks awesome! Since I can't win a race ("D" main excluded) at least it can look good losing a race!!!!:freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Post a pic!


----------



## pete_p

*pics*



Micro_Racer said:


> Post a pic!


I will tonight when I get home.


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> I will tonight when I get home.


Do it now!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK Painted up a B.K. blue #2. This may be my winter Paint scheme!


----------



## pete_p

*This is MY winter ride!*








:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Looks nice Pete !!! You better get a servo saver on that ride.


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Looks nice Pete !!! You better get a servo saver on that ride.


And a roll cage.


----------



## TangTester

Micro where do you get the decals?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Micro where do you get the decals?


Joe...


----------



## pete_p

*BUD, I need a bumper*



BudBartos said:


> Looks nice Pete !!! You better get a servo saver on that ride.


I need another bumper for Gino. He managed to break his at the last race. Thank goodness for that bumper, or he would have broke the right front wheel off.


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Micro where do you get the decals?



I get them from a friend. The are pricy - $15 a theme. I will have some painted T-Bud bodies with NASCAR themes ready for the December 1st race...
:thumbsup:

I am thinking $30 a body ($12 for the body, $15 for the theme...paint and time)

I will post some pictures of the bodies soon.....


----------



## BudBartos

pete_p said:


> I need another bumper for Gino. He managed to break his at the last race. Thank goodness for that bumper, or he would have broke the right front wheel off.


OK can You send the address again.


----------



## Micro_Racer

some of the bodies I am working on...


----------



## pete_p

*bodies*



Micro_Racer said:


> some of the bodies I am working on...


Are those for sale? I'm diggin the orange one with black stripes, and the blue one with white stripes!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> I get them from a friend. The are pricy - $15 a theme. I will have some painted T-Bud bodies with NASCAR themes ready for the December 1st race...
> :thumbsup:
> 
> I am thinking $30 a body ($12 for the body, $15 for the theme...paint and time)
> 
> I will post some pictures of the bodies soon.....


I would be interested in obtaining a painted body micro, thx k5 :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - I am painting up a few different theme cars, and will post some more pictures over the next few weeks. I will bring them all to the Dec 1st BRP points race.....


----------



## pete_p

*Bodies*



Micro_Racer said:


> K-5 - I am painting up a few different theme cars, and will post some more pictures over the next few weeks. I will bring them all to the Dec 1st BRP points race.....


Micro, are you selling those two with the stripes? Oh, the new oval car runs great(needs a new driver) I bought a new servo, should I buy servo mounts? Or do most people just use tape, shoe goo, etc...  My other cars are glued, but I saw one of the cars at the gate had nice mounts, and that made more sense to me. Just wondering -Grand Masta "P"


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yep - I will have them at the December 1st race.....


----------



## pete_p

*Bodies*



Micro_Racer said:


> Yep - I will have them at the December 1st race.....


Cool. But those two bodies can't be raced in oval, right?


----------



## Micro_Racer

They are road bodies, unless you don't tell Bud


----------



## pete_p

*Bodies*



Micro_Racer said:


> They are road bodies, unless you don't tell Bud


I'll buy that Blue one. Just going to have to buy a 3100kv for my road car. Oh, and Bud would just kick my car if he does not like what he sees. I was winning that race until his foot ran into my car. Yeh that's it...I was winning that race. The car wayyy in the back is the winner right?


----------



## pete_p

*Truck Body*

I have a truck body for my BRP. Can I run that in the oval class?


----------



## BudBartos

pete_p said:


> I have a truck body for my BRP. Can I run that in the oval class?


Only in Rookie class not 3100


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Only in Rookie class not 3100


Is that your way of telling me I belong in the Rookie class?


----------



## BudBartos

pete_p said:


> Is that your way of telling me I belong in the Rookie class?


No Just saying trucks not allowed in 3100


----------



## pete_p

*Bodies*



BudBartos said:


> No Just saying trucks not allowed in 3100


OK, going to get a coool nascar body from micro! I need somthin peeerdy.


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> some of the bodies I am working on...


Mike, are you bringing any of those bodies to the BRP race on October 20th?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be in Disney with my family on Oct 20th, so I will bring all the painted bodies on Dec 1st. I should have about 15 cool bodies for sale!


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> I will be in Disney with my family on Oct 20th, so I will bring all the painted bodies on Dec 1st. I should have about 15 cool bodies for sale!


I'm in for at least two new bodies. I might get a few extra 3100kv's just for backup also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

I think I will use this body in the winter series, either that or just save for posterity ..........


----------



## Micro_Racer

Very nice! Emma will like that body! Her favorite driver!


----------



## Easy

If she has a car to put it on, I will trade her for some cookies....


----------



## Crusty

Due to changing jobs and moving, I won't be racing BRP cars anymore. I am selling both my cars and all my parts. I thought I would offer them here first. I have pictures of everything and an inventory list. If you are interested, PM me your email address and I will send them to you. I accept Paypal and Money Orders. I will ship Priority Mail. I would accept LOSI Mini Slider and Mini Late Model parts and tires in partial trade.

Sold/ Traded


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ross - I will miss racing with you! Good luck at your new track, and come visit us when you can!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - about a week to the first winter series points race! The track layout is down (the 10th scale guys will run on it this weekend). 8 foot ice on each end, and a little longer than the last track we ran on. NO ROAD track on Oct 20th.... 

Several RTRace cars have been sold! We have some new and "new" old drivers running the series! 

good friends, tasty food, and fun racing - nothing better on a Saturday afternoon!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> OK - about a week to the first winter series points race! The track layout is down (the 10th scale guys will run on it this weekend). 8 foot ice on each end, and a little longer than the last track we ran on. NO ROAD track on Oct 20th....
> 
> Several RTRace cars have been sold! We have some new and "new" old drivers running the series!
> 
> good friends, tasty food, and fun racing - nothing better on a Saturday afternoon!!!
> 
> Enjoy!


Sounds like a recipet for a good time!! Of course, it's always a good time at the Gate.  Some of the Toledo gang are also planning on attending. Also looking forward for the Gate crew coming over to the Toledo track sometime too.......Pat's got brand new Ozite already installed. I heard that the traction is really good. And no more "fur balls". :thumbsup: See you on the 20th.


----------



## Crusty

Micro_Racer said:


> Ross - I will miss racing with you! Good luck at your new track, and come visit us when you can!!!


Thanks Micro. I've enjoyed these past few seasons. I'm gonna miss being there. I'll try to get by occasionally.


----------



## Easy

Crusty said:


> Thanks Micro. I've enjoyed these past few seasons. I'm gonna miss being there. I'll try to get by occasionally.


Ditto here Ross, going to miss seeing you at the track also....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> Here are the dates for the 2012/2013 BRP winter series !!
> All races will be held by NORCAR at the gate 1733 Pearl rd Brunswick, Oh 44212
> 
> All the same classes as the summer series.
> All the same rules as the summer series but We will be changing the claiming rule slightly on the motors this will be discussed at the first race.
> 
> Only smooth can engraved motors are allowed. Purchase at the Gate please.
> 
> No Power push enhanced batteries are allowed.
> 
> All races will be oval for the BRP points series except for one that will be road and award BRP points. Rookie class will also get BRP points.
> We will also be running road course on the same days this class will receive NORCAR points.
> 
> Oct 20
> Dec 1, 15, 29 the race on the 29th will be a road course.(if were all still hear)
> 
> 2013
> 
> Jan 19
> Feb 2, 9
> Mar 2, 30
> April 13 Last points race
> 
> April 27 awards and FUN racing.
> 
> 10 race series with 2 drops.
> 
> So get Your stuff ready and come on out to the Gate for some BRP racing fun !!!!


smooth can motor..... i dont have that and old batts anyone of you garage mechanics going to do the wrenching next week to make me legal??????????


----------



## Crusty

Easy said:


> Ditto here Ross, going to miss seeing you at the track also....


Thanks! I'm going to miss talking with you.


----------



## Crusty

All my BRP stuff is gone. Thank you, Pete. I'm very pleased with our deal, and look forward to racing that truck!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 CAPER said:


> smooth can motor..... i dont have that and old batts anyone of you garage mechanics going to do the wrenching next week to make me legal??????????


dont all jump at once..... havent done a brushless deal with lipos......need assistance:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - all the needed gear is at the track. I am sure we can help get you going! I thought you ran with us a few months ago? LiPo's $5, Motor $15, Dean's plug $3..... Wayne will hook you up


----------



## pete_p

Crusty said:


> All my BRP stuff is gone. Thank you, Pete. I'm very pleased with our deal, and look forward to racing that truck!


Ross, thank you. I'm looking forward to racing all of them.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> K-5 - all the needed gear is at the track. I am sure we can help get you going! I thought you ran with us a few months ago? LiPo's $5, Motor $15, Dean's plug $3..... Wayne will hook you up


sorry micro didnt want to sound pushy,,,, but i did.....just have never swapped motors or batts with this brushless lipo deal.....not sure what i need to do


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*



Micro_Racer said:


> OK - about a week to the first winter series points race! The track layout is down (the 10th scale guys will run on it this weekend). 8 foot ice on each end, and a little longer than the last track we ran on. NO ROAD track on Oct 20th....
> 
> Several RTRace cars have been sold! We have some new and "new" old drivers running the series!
> 
> good friends, tasty food, and fun racing - nothing better on a Saturday afternoon!!!
> 
> Enjoy!


I now own SEVEN BRP cars! Two road and Five oval. LET's get the Winter series started!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> sorry micro didnt want to sound pushy,,,, but i did.....just have never swapped motors or batts with this brushless lipo deal.....not sure what i need to do


No problem! I didn't realize you ran a 4 cell brushless set-up at the last race you attended! To swap over to LiPo, you will need Dean's plug leads from your brushless ESC (I think you run the Tekin), a min of 2 LiPo's (you will need to solder Dean's plugs on), and a 3100Kv motor. You should have the 10 tooth pinion and 48 tooth spur. The only other suggestion would be the LiPo box BRP makes ($5), this is a plastic "case" to protect the LiPo. Some guys run it, others don't.... all the above supplies are available at the track... Wayne told me he would be happy to set your ca up on Oct 20th :thumbsup: He will open the doors, and wait for your arrival


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> I now own SEVEN BRP cars! Two road and Five oval. LET's get the Winter series started!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Well, you now hold the record for the largest BRP garage :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

:hat:


Micro_Racer said:


> Well, you now hold the record for the largest BRP garage :thumbsup:


Do I get a trophy for that?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> No problem! I didn't realize you ran a 4 cell brushless set-up at the last race you attended! To swap over to LiPo, you will need Dean's plug leads from your brushless ESC (I think you run the Tekin), a min of 2 LiPo's (you will need to solder Dean's plugs on), and a 3100Kv motor. You should have the 10 tooth pinion and 48 tooth spur. The only other suggestion would be the LiPo box BRP makes ($5), this is a plastic "case" to protect the LiPo. Some guys run it, others don't.... all the above supplies are available at the track... Wayne told me he would be happy to set your ca up on Oct 20th :thumbsup: He will open the doors, and wait for your arrival


cool thanks micro and wayne, i did run lipo at last race just didnt put the plugs on, i have issues doing that. I will bring my soldering iron Saturday.

What time doors open Saturday??


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> cool thanks micro and wayne, i did run lipo at last race just didnt put the plugs on, i have issues doing that. I will bring my soldering iron Saturday.
> 
> What time doors open Saturday??


I should be there around 10am 

We cleaned up from the 1/10 oval race we had last weekend, just need to make sure everything is perfect!


----------



## pete_p

*Winter Series*

Wayne, we will be there around 4pm on Saturday. Count us both in!


----------



## BudBartos

Pete >> Will get those items out for You !!


----------



## pete_p

*BRP parts*



BudBartos said:


> Pete >> Will get those items out for You !!


Thank you Bud! :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Well, you now hold the record for the largest BRP garage :thumbsup:


Sorry, he needs a couple more for the record!!!:tongue::wave: I've added a couple since these:freak:


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*



martian 710 said:


> Sorry, he needs a couple more for the record!!!:tongue::wave: I've added a couple since these:freak:


Oh it's on! My goal is 20 brp cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Brett - when will we see you out at the track again?!?!!?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Brett - when will we see you out at the track again?!?!!?


Hopefully we'll make it to a couple of races this winter. I'll have to check Logan's hockey schedule and see. He switched from roller hockey to ice hockey goalie this year. We just had our last kart race of the year last week.
We got our 1st ever Trifecta. All 3 of us won our race. Logan clinched his 3rd straight track championship(he was only beat once all year). Shyniah just missed the championship in her class by a couple of points finishing 2nd. I was 3rd in points in my class.
Micro,I'm going to need some motors can I get you or Wayne to send them to me? 
Hope to see you guys soon!!!
Brett


----------



## Micro_Racer

We can send them out. $15 each plus shipping. How many would you like?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Get your BRP "fix" this weekend! Due to track construction, the next points race will be Dec 1st. NORACR will be making track improvements the week of November 19th - building new boards, painting old boards, removing old carpet, leveling the sub-floor, and installing new carpet. If you would like to help, please send Wayne or me a PM. We would appreciate any help you can give!


----------



## pete_p

*Track*



Micro_Racer said:


> Get your BRP "fix" this weekend! Due to track construction, the next points race will be Dec 1st. NORACR will be making track improvements the week of November 19th - building new boards, painting old boards, removing old carpet, leveling the sub-floor, and installing new carpet. If you would like to help, please send Wayne or me a PM. We would appreciate any help you can give!


What days/times will you be working on the track?


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry but I will not be able to be at the first race of the winter series this Sat  You all have FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

What time do the races start? When do they usually finish up? Can you move "The Gate" about 100 miles east?:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> What time do the races start? When do they usually finish up? Can you move "The Gate" about 100 miles east?:thumbsup::wave:


Racing starts at 3pm
Usually finish around 7 or 8pm
Nope, not gunna move


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> What days/times will you be working on the track?


We don't have a set schedule yet, but working on it!


----------



## lephturn

Anybody know if Bud's been up to a redesign of the sc18v2? Lost My BRP's in a house fire and now settled again I want to start a weekly BRP racing club at our community center and did not want to purchase 10 of these only to have a new version come out.. Not that the simplicity of the V2 is in anyway bad.. Most durable carpet racer I ever drove. Asked here because you Ohio boys are in the know.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Micro_Racer

No new BRP design is in the works. The current SC-18V2 LTO chassis is the one we are currently using in our series. Bud is focusing on slot car chassis!


----------



## pete_p

*Lto*



Micro_Racer said:


> No new BRP design is in the works. The current SC-18V2 LTO chassis is the one we are currently using in our series. Bud is focusing on slot car chassis!


Love my LTO chassis! Is there an "Open" class at The Gate? HaHaHaHa...Just joking.:thumbsup: Will there be transponders for sale on Saturday?


----------



## lephturn

Thanks Micro... Going to purchase a IR based lap counter... Anybody have business dealings with Trackmate..? 
http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/product.php?id_product=91

Transponders seem cheap enough... 

My fall/winter plans are to make 10 BRP/Flysky/Batt/ESC setups for rental of 10.00 a week plus parts if broken or 200.00 outright buy and 5.00/week racing fee and run a LOW dough racing league in my area. 

Do not want to go 3100kv yet. Anybody know of a lower KV motor that fits? 

My Ozite carpet is 16' x 42'


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> Love my LTO chassis! Is there an "Open" class at The Gate? HaHaHaHa...Just joking.:thumbsup: Will there be transponders for sale on Saturday?


We have 4 MRT's left.


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> We have 4 MRT's left.


We will be there around 3:30 Hope to buy one transponder. Got some new cars thanks to Ross, maybe his cars will give me better luck this week!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Off on vacation! Everyone enjoy racing today! Wish I could make the first points race today! Good luck!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Off on vacation! Everyone enjoy racing today! Wish I could make the first points race today! Good luck!


Hope you have a great time. Will miss you racing tonight. Hope you are taking a BRP or The Gate shirt for the mouse.... LOL
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

So - who was the big winner tonight?!?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> So - who was the big winner tonight?!?


Ron Mick, TQ and win!!


----------



## Easy

Ron Mick


----------



## BudBartos

I here Geno won Rookie :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

*Rookies*



BudBartos said:


> I here Geno won Rookie :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


All the Rookies have improved soo much since last year! There were alot less fatal crashes. We had a Great night at The Gate. Looking forward to December 1st.


----------



## Easy

Thanks go to Wayne and all the folks that make the Gate possible. Great night of racing!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Ron Mick, TQ and win!!


Nice job Ron! Can't wait for Dec 1st, I need a new motor :tongue:


----------



## Mackin

Thanks to everyone that came out to race yesterday. Next race will be on Dec1. If everything goes according to plan you will be the first to race on our new carpet. Don't forget next weekend is the Halloween Classic come on out and check it out.


----------



## old_dude

Micro_Racer said:


> Nice job Ron! Can't wait for Dec 1st, I need a new motor :tongue:


Thanks Michael. The car was average fast but bullet quick. I worked a lot on the car balance the last week and it paid off. Super quick in the corners and consistent. I could run 4.9's up front and still run a 5.1 after 10 minutes. The car is actually wearing the left rear the most right now.


----------



## Easy

old_dude said:


> Thanks Michael. The car was average fast but bullet quick. I worked a lot on the car balance the last week and it paid off. Super quick in the corners and consistent. I could run 4.9's up front and still run a 5.1 after 10 minutes. The car is actually wearing the left rear the most right now.


 How could you be that fast? Did you have wheel dots too??


----------



## Mackin

Easy said:


> How could you be that fast? Did you have wheel dots too??


I don't think he did. If he would have he would have even been faster!


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Thanks go to Wayne and all the folks that make the Gate possible. Great night of racing!!


Thanks for coming out!

I'm just glad we got to have some of those "special" brownies Don D. brought for his 73rd B-Day!!


----------



## Easy

[/QUOTE]I'm just glad we got to have some of those "special" brownies Don D. brought for his 73rd B-Day!![/QUOTE]
How do you think he made it to 73!! (lots of "special" brownies) LOL


----------



## Micro_Racer

old_dude said:


> Thanks Michael. The car was average fast but bullet quick.


Whaaaat?  is that the same as having a car that is butt slow, and stupid fast!! 

Nice job working on the chassis. Looking forward to battling with you in Dec on new carpet!


----------



## old_dude

Micro_Racer said:


> Whaaaat?  is that the same as having a car that is butt slow, and stupid fast!!
> 
> Nice job working on the chassis. Looking forward to battling with you in Dec on new carpet!


It wasn't fast on the straights but it turned quick lap times. Best handling BRP car I have driven.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sounds like the rest of us may be in trouble this series!


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry I missed the first race Guys and Girls !!!! I will be there at the next and will also bring all the winners ribbons that I forgot to send to Wayne :thumbsup:
Glad everyone had a good time and it's good to see some other winners!!

But then everyone is a winner if Your running BRP cars !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Road course on Dec. 1st ?


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Road course on Dec. 1st ?


Yes always :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

*N.o.r.c.a.r.*

What thread do I go to if I have "N.O.R.C.A.R." questions?


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> What thread do I go to if I have "N.O.R.C.A.R." questions?


You can shoot me a PM or ask on here or ask on the onroad thread


----------



## BudBartos

Big RC race this weekend at the gate. Get on out there on this rainy weekend and check it out. 
Don't forget next winter series race is Dec 1 and We have 3 races in Dec so get Your stuff ready :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Everyone stay safe in this crazy weather :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Hope everyone made it throught the storm OK !!!! That was a bad one never seen lake erie that rough.
Now is a good time to get You stuff ready for the next BRP points race. If You need anything PM me or stop at the gate.


----------



## pete_p

*Decemer races*



BudBartos said:


> Hope everyone made it throught the storm OK !!!! That was a bad one never seen lake erie that rough.
> Now is a good time to get You stuff ready for the next BRP points race. If You need anything PM me or stop at the gate.


December is too far away. Must race now! :wave:


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> December is too far away. Must race now! :wave:


There's a few guys showing up this weekend to run road


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> There's a few guys showing up this weekend to run road


1:18?


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Hope everyone made it throught the storm OK !!!! That was a bad one never seen lake erie that rough.
> Now is a good time to get You stuff ready for the next BRP points race. If You need anything PM me or stop at the gate.


Still without power here. Thank God for the Generator I installed a couple of years ago.....


----------



## old_dude

pete_p said:


> 1:18?


I believe that can happen.


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> 1:18?


Correct!

I think there may be 5 people running BRP Sunday on the big road track!!


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> Correct!
> 
> I think there may be 5 people running BRP Sunday on the big road track!!


What time?


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> What time?


Doors will open around 9am and racing at noon.


----------



## pete_p

*Sunday*



sg1 said:


> Doors will open around 9am and racing at noon.[/QUOTE
> Sh**T... I can't race on Sunday. I'm going to stop in to buy a few things. See you on Sunday!


----------



## jamesj

me and sandra can't race this sunday either


----------



## pete_p

*BRP electronics*

Wayne,
If I show up at The Gate on Sunday, will there be any 3100kv motors to buy? I wonder if my wife will notice if I sneak out of the house for FOUR hours to race????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Motor's are at the track!


----------



## BudBartos

Wow this is a long break  I'm ready to go racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Very L O N G break 

Plenty of time to get your stuff in tip top condition! Remember to charge you LiPo's at 60% for storage


----------



## Mark5

Hey Micro,
What happens to the LiPo battery if it has sat for months without being charged?
The last time it was charged was in last winter's series when I last raced. It has not been used since. Thanks


----------



## Easy

Mark5 said:


> Hey Micro,
> What happens to the LiPo battery if it has sat for months without being charged?
> The last time it was charged was in last winter's series when I last raced. It has not been used since. Thanks



Be careful with it. Look it over closely, does it look swollen anywhere? If not, was it stored with 60% charge? If so, try charging it and see what happens, but use all the safety precautions. (bag, flower pot), something to contain it if there is a problem. These batteries are so cheap, maybe just get a new one....

Good luck
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Agree with Don. Check the LiPo for swelling. Charge at a lower rate (less than 2 amps). If it was unplugged from ESC, and had a little charge in it, you should OK.

Hope to see you at the track soon!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Only 19 more days to the "green flag"!!!


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Only 19 more days to the "green flag"!!!


Micro, I'm going to buy that blue body with white sripes on Dec 1st.


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK! I will be sure to bring it with me....


----------



## Easy

Mike, do you have a ready to run road course car??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes, one is at the track.... ready for a new home....


----------



## Easy

Thanks


----------



## all4fun

I'm reeeeeeealy going through some racing withdrawls....I can't wait for Dec. 1st. I will definately be there. Hopefully with some of the Toledo gang too. Work has been crazy busy....haven't had a radio in my hands racing cars for a while. :freak: I'm really itching to get to the Gate on the 1st. 
After talking to Wayne today, it sounds like Tim Wasser from Muskegan Mich. will be attending, that sounds GREAT!!! Tim. I hear that there is also some serious interest in running a BRP open oval class again. The dust is cleared off my open BRP ride and ready to go......really ready to go. :thumbsup: Hope we spark enough interest and get a few more open racers too!
:woohoo:
So far Wayne said this is the head count for BRP open so far, who's going to also be on the BRP open list?
* Wayne
* Tim Wasser
* Dave Berry
* ? 
* ? 
* ? 
* ?


----------



## pete_p

all4fun said:


> I'm reeeeeeealy going through some racing withdrawls....I can't wait for Dec. 1st. I will definately be there. Hopefully with some of the Toledo gang too. Work has been crazy busy....haven't had a radio in my hands racing cars for a while. :freak: I'm really itching to get to the Gate on the 1st.
> After talking to Wayne today, it sounds like Tim Wasser from Muskegan Mich. will be attending, that sounds GREAT!!! Tim. I hear that there is also some serious interest in running a BRP open oval class again. The dust is cleared off my open BRP ride and ready to go......really ready to go. :thumbsup: Hope we spark enough interest and get a few more open racers too!
> :woohoo:
> So far Wayne said this is the head count for BRP open so far, who's going to also be on the BRP open list?
> * Wayne
> * Tim Wasser
> * Dave Berry
> * ?
> * ?
> * ?
> * ?


Pete P. Is in for open class!


----------



## sg1

Tang you still have an open car??

I bet Bud does.....


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Tang you still have an open car??
> 
> I bet Bud does.....


Nah but I can put something together. I am thinking 3100, unlimited gearing and wedge bodies?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Nah but I can put something together. I am thinking 3100, unlimited gearing and wedge bodies?




And ESC timing 

I was going to run a 3100, 14 pinion, and full timing


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> And ESC timing
> 
> I was going to run a 3100, 14 pinion, and full timing


the next race is oval? something easy to adjust and not to worry about cheating.


----------



## all4fun

Cool......Pete makes four and Tang makes five. This is going to be fun!! :thumbsup: Come on Bud, join in on the fun.


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> the next race is oval? something easy to adjust and not to worry about cheating.


The next race (Dec. 1st) is road and oval for the BRP series.

We were gonna run open oval for fun 

I think Dec. 29th is the road race only.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The "open" class will not receive points....


----------



## Micro_Racer

If you are interested in purchasing a cool looking body to run this series, I will have the below bodies for sale Dec 1st. I will also have a few vinyl "themes" - if you would like to paint your own body......




See you all on the 1st!!! Looks like it is gearing up to be a BIG race! May even be a record turn out!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xxfile

*Withdrawal symptoms?*

Wow it sounds like you guys have had a pretty long break between events... It sounds like everyones cars will be 110% prepped for the next one including wax jobs on the bodies and underside of the chassis... It also sounds like we need to run an oval sometime to check it out we really only run roadcourse. Our layout is Ell shaped so i guess we could build an inverted ell oval however that would include a right sweeper so i guess an LTO chassis would be out lol.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Unfortunately, due to track schedule, the Cleveland Indoor Champs, and holidays, we have a long break..... but absence makes the heart stronger. So it will be a love fest Dec 1st


----------



## xxfile

We have 5 race nites in so far and the "line" is already starting to show on the new carpet.
we have been off our game a bit probably averaging 400 laps /nite.
I'll have to kick some butt this week and try to get us back into the 700 laps/ nite pace that we were getting to last year.
Ill see if I can get a pic of the Line to show decently on camera its just a shadow so far but visible... Its almost time for a layout change last week we lowered the fast lap by .03 second so we seem to be close to the minimum which is how we decide on when it needs changing. There is a definite "nap" to the carpet going north south is fine but going east west everything drifts to the north which makes it a bit entertaining when your side by side...


----------



## all4fun

*Dec. 1st race*

What time do the doors open and what time does racing start? We also have some people driving a long way and want to get home at a decent time......safely. Thanks.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Racing at 3pm - Doors open at 10, but I am usually at the track around 9.


----------



## sg1

This race may be as big as Tang's bank account.... REAL BIG!!


----------



## wazzer

Micro_Racer said:


> The "open" class will not receive points....


Oh ya we will, they'll be "style" points! 

Mine's set up with 4200 ribbed red can motor, 14/49 gears, tekin esc, and wedge body with spoiler/side dam.


----------



## Racer649

pete_p said:


> Pete P. Is in for open class!


count me in for open, Pete and I can trade some paint


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Racing at 3pm - Doors open at 10, but I am usually at the track around 9.


Thanks, Micro. Can't wait.


----------



## all4fun

Looks like the "open" BRP oval class is growing, six people now:

* Wayne
* Tim Wasser
* Dave Berry
* Tang
* Pete P.
* Racer649

This is going to be fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> The next race (Dec. 1st) is road and oval for the BRP series.
> 
> We were gonna run open oval for fun
> 
> I think Dec. 29th is the road race only.


Will there be an "open" class for road? Any 18th scale chassis?


----------



## pete_p

*BRP Open*



all4fun said:


> Looks like the "open" BRP oval class is growing, six people now:
> 
> * Wayne
> * Tim Wasser
> * Dave Berry
> * Tang
> * Pete P.
> * Racer649
> 
> This is going to be fun! :thumbsup:


What motors are people running? I have a 4300kv, castle???kv, a fuze 8300kv. or my 3100kv with timing turned up. HMMMMMMMM.... I am shocked how fast the 3100 is with timing all the way up! This is going to be soooo fun!


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> What motors are people running? I have a 4300kv, castle???kv, a fuze 8300kv. or my 3100kv with timing turned up. HMMMMMMMM.... I am shocked how fast the 3100 is with timing all the way up! This is going to be soooo fun!


I'm going 3100 with timing and a bigger pinion.
Wedge body and a BFW!!


----------



## sg1

For those of you road guys....

NORCAR is having their second annual Hangover classic Jan 1st.
The entry will be cheap and there will be a TQ award and awards for the top 3 in each main.

The rules for BRP is the same for the oval series, but open body choice.


----------



## Micro_Racer

If you need a little "road" practice, NORCAR will race tomorrow! Racing at 3pm.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BTW - If you are interested in volunteering your time to help with track board painting, please send Wayne or me a PM.....


----------



## jamesj

i have a 5400 kv motor but need to find it ................micro i like the texaco and the stp car's


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> I'm going 3100 with timing and a bigger pinion.
> Wedge body and a BFW!!


Got my secret weapon ready for the open class! See you on Dec.1st. Micro, I'm going to run that blue body. How much are you selling the bodies for?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dont forget the US Indoor Champs are this week! The location was changed to the Strongsville Holiday Inn. Come on out to see some of the best racers in the country mix it up with some of the local guys! NORCAR will be working the race "Hobby Shop", so come on out to get all your R/C parts/supplies..... Good luck to the "BRP Series" racers, Wayne, Patrick, Ron, and Chuck.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> Got my secret weapon ready for the open class! See you on Dec.1st. Micro, I'm going to run that blue body. How much are you selling the bodies for?



Just bring a boat load of $ with you


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Dont forget the US Indoor Champs are this week! The location was changed to the Strongsville Holiday Inn. Come on out to see some of the best racers in the country mix it up with some of the local guys! NORCAR will be working the race "Hobby Shop", so come on out to get all your R/C parts/supplies..... Good luck to the "BRP Series" racers, Wayne, Patrick, Ron, and Chuck.....


Ditto
Good luck to all the locals!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Happy Turkey Day! Enjoy the family, friends, and food..... then spend "black Friday" getting your car race ready! T-9 days


----------



## Easy

Hope everyone has a safe and joyous turkey day. Happy Thanksgiving to all!!


----------



## all4fun

*Happy Thanksgiving to everyone*


----------



## BudBartos

Seen SG1 run yesterday at indoor champs. He and Tang tester were pretty fast. Could be becuse they race BRP cars !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Not going to make it out this year. Busy both today and tomorrow


----------



## Micro_Racer

Congrats to Wayne TQ and winner in both stock 1/12th and WGT. He was quoted as saying - now it's time for some BRP Oval Fun!


----------



## BudBartos

Way to goooooooooo :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Congrats to Wayne TQ and winner in both stock 1/12th and WGT. He was quoted as saying - now it's time for some BRP Oval Fun!


Way to go Wayne!!!!


----------



## all4fun

Congrats Wayne.... good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

Good job Wayne!


----------



## pete_p

*BRP winter series.*

Looking forward to some BRP racing this weekend! December is my busy month at work, so we might be late. Hey Wayne, Congratulations!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Nice job SG1 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Wayne kicked ass!


----------



## sg1

Thanks everyone!

Chuck, don't swear!


----------



## Mackin

That was nothing compared to last weekend my little friend.


----------



## Mackin

How about adding a 1/10th sport truck class. I doubt if there would be more than 1 heat. Practice would be split. Wouldn't add much time to the program when starting at 3. Just a thought.


----------



## ghoulardi

Wayne Gerber = Ichiban !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

It looks like this Saturday's race may top the 60+ entries mark!!!

We have some new and old racers coming out and the Toledo/Michigan group.

The oval will use the full radii ice, set to 50' tip to tip with a horse shoe shaped road track.
The road straigth will be under the driver's stand with the oval along the far straight wall.

We have some M18's coming to run on the road and some modified BRP oval cars!!

I'm sure Mr. Mackin will have some tasty treats for us and we'll have all your BRP needs ready!!

See everyone Saturday!!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> It looks like this Saturday's race may top the 60+ entries mark!!!
> 
> We have some new and old racers coming out and the Toledo/Michigan group.
> 
> The oval will use the full radii ice, set to 50' tip to tip with a horse shoe shaped road track.
> The road straigth will be under the driver's stand with the oval along the far straight wall.
> 
> We have some M18's coming to run on the road and some modified BRP oval cars!!
> 
> I'm sure Mr. Mackin will have some tasty treats for us and we'll have all your BRP needs ready!!
> 
> See everyone Saturday!!


 Did someone say....M18???? :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

If anyone needs anything that may not be on the rack or the Gates wall let me know !! Wazzer got your stuff


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a p.m.


----------



## ghoulardi

Modified BRP cars ?


----------



## pete_p

ghoulardi said:


> Modified BRP cars ?


Yep, and someone is going to get hurt...By someone I mean ME! :freak::thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

ghoulardi said:


> Modified BRP cars ?


Hi Ross....It's the "open" BRP class. You can run any gearing, motor, any 1/18th ESC and set at what ever timing you want, Wedge body would be preferred with wings of your choice (actually much advised), BRP chassis, tires and suspension. It's just for fun and will not have points awarded like the 3100 classes. :thumbsup: Should be a blast!!


----------



## all4fun

Chaz955i said:


> Did someone say....M18???? :thumbsup:


Oh Yeah!!!!! He did say M18. Chuck, it would be great racing in the M18 class with ya again....it's been a while.


----------



## Chaz955i

all4fun said:


> Oh Yeah!!!!! He did say M18. Chuck, it would be great racing in the M18 class with ya again....it's been a while.


Yep, put the 3100 back in last night. See you Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Did someone say Wedge Body?!?!?!

"open" BRP ready to go.....

must put a beat down on the "Toledo" crew


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> It looks like this Saturday's race may top the 60+ entries mark!!!
> 
> See everyone Saturday!!


60+!! Conformation that a few racers from Akron are coming up! A few new Rookie drivers will be joining the mix..... :thumbsup:

Get ready for some fun, close, competitive racing!!!


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> 60+!! Conformation that a few racers from Akron are coming up! A few new Rookie drivers will be joining the mix..... :thumbsup:
> 
> Get ready for some fun, close, competitive racing!!!


I'm in for oval AND OPEN BRP, Gino will be racing Rookie!!!!!! We will try to be on time, but can't promise it.


----------



## wazzer

BudBartos said:


> If anyone needs anything that may not be on the rack or the Gates wall let me know !! Wazzer got your stuff


Thanks Bud.


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Did someone say Wedge Body?!?!?!
> 
> "open" BRP ready to go.....
> 
> must put a beat down on the "Toledo" crew


Micro, "Wedge" body looks awesome. :thumbsup: This class should be real fun! Oh, by the way.......you may want to get a real good look at my spur gear......you know, cuz that's the position you will be in most of the time  ......Oh Wait!! Did I say that?? And let the trash talking begin!! This should be a blast. **


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dave - you are absolutely right, I will see your spur gear several times - as I lap you :devil:


----------



## pete_p

This is going to be awesome!!!!!!!! What are most people running in the open class? I'm thinking about running the 4200kv with timing. Oh, hey I saw a BRP road raptor online why don't I see those at the track? It looks like a very nice setup!?!??!??


----------



## all4fun

micro_racer said:


> dave - you are absolutely right, i will see your spur gear several times - as i lap you :devil:  :d


This is going to be fun.


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> . Oh, hey I saw a BRP road raptor online why don't I see those at the track? It looks like a very nice setup!?!??!??


They were a limited production. No longer produced.


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> They were a limited production. No longer produced.


 What are the best rear tires for BRP Oval racing? I like the orage for the front, and run blue in the rear. Should I be using something else? Do some people use different compounds on left & right, Front & rear, same all around??? I would think that you don't want too much grip on the right front.


----------



## xxfile

*5 hours*

Geez its only a bit over 5 hours drive we gotta think hard about getting down to one of the Ohio events. gonna hafta look hard at this sometime when its a roadcourse weekend as we have never done oval and if were gonna go that far we would like to be competitive.


----------



## ghoulardi

Next time we get one of those 15,000 hp motors to work on I'll see if I can borrow it to run the open class


----------



## all4fun

ghoulardi said:


> Next time we get one of those 15,000 hp motors to work on I'll see if I can borrow it to run the open class


Actually, the most popular brushless motors used in "open" are 3100 or 4200. Add some timing and gear up a bit, run a Bud's wedge body, pull the trigger and hold on. Working on motors isn't needed. Just put it in and go.......
:thumbsup: Just remember to hold on. 
I got a 4200 you can borrow for Sat. if you want.


----------



## Micro_Racer

xxfile said:


> Geez its only a bit over 5 hours drive we gotta think hard about getting down to one of the Ohio events. gonna hafta look hard at this sometime when its a roadcourse weekend as we have never done oval and if were gonna go that far we would like to be competitive.


We run both road and oval at the BRP points races. This Saturdays track has a nice size oval and a large road course. 

It would be great to race with you guys!


----------



## BudBartos

There may be as many people at this race saturday as were at the indoor champs :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

BudBartos said:


> There may be as many people at this race saturday as were at the indoor champs :thumbsup:


I doubt it!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I don't 

I can guarantee the race will run as scheduled!


----------



## BudBartos

pete_p said:


> What are the best rear tires for BRP Oval racing? I like the orage for the front, and run blue in the rear. Should I be using something else? Do some people use different compounds on left & right, Front & rear, same all around??? I would think that you don't want too much grip on the right front.


There are no others. Size will make a differance stagger and lean !!!!

Chuck >>> don't you think you could make that much food :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I use blue all around. The most important thing is how much Niftech you use on the front!


----------



## sg1

This race may be as big as Bud's wallet.... BIG!!!!


----------



## wazzer

I have a CEFX Balius spec truck for sale I will bring with me tomorrow, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Micro_Racer

3 cars ready for tomorrow!
1. Stock
2. Road
3. Open

can't wait!!!


----------



## BudBartos

See You all about 12:30 BRP racing again :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> See You all about 12:30 BRP racing again :thumbsup:


We will be there at 3:00!!!! See you then.


----------



## sg1

Thanks to all who made it out!

40+ entries!!

Mod BRP oval was fun


----------



## BudBartos

Really fun day of racing !!! Hope to see some of the old regulars show up for the next one on the 15th:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

Well, I just got home. Had a blast. Really tired now but the adrenalin from the day kept me awake, along with the large coffee. Great to see and race with everyone again. It was nice to have a radio in my hands again..... been a while. Tim, hope you got home safely. You have a farther distance to get back home than me. Enjoyed the trip to the track with you today. Thanks to the "Gate" crew preparing for this race.....the food was real good as usual and there was a good crowd with, I heard 45 entries. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Great night of racing!! Thanks to all the "Gate" crew for their effort in making this a fun evening.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lots of fun last night! Congrats to Patrick - TQ and A main winner in the stock class. It has been a long time since he has done that!
Nice job Emma - her personal best of 51 laps. She was so excited! I know she is now serious about racing. The entire ride home all she talked about was what she was going to change on her car to make it better and faster. I haven't told her I set her throttle at 70%! 

Open class was - well stupid fast cars in a strait line 

Nice to see Dave and Tim!!! 

Same track lay out in 2 weeks - hope everyone comes back out for some more fun!


----------



## pete_p

N.O.R.C.A.R. at The Gate...Great group of people! I will NEVER drive my BRP with a 8300kv again. That was insane, but a whole lotta FUN!!! See you guys in two weeks.


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Lots of fun last night! Congrats to Patrick - TQ and A main winner in the stock class. It has been a long time since he has done that!
> Nice job Emma - her personal best of 51 laps. She was so excited! I know she is now serious about racing. The entire ride home all she talked about was what she was going to change on her car to make it better and faster. I haven't told her I set her throttle at 70%!
> 
> Open class was - well stupid fast cars in a strait line
> 
> Nice to see Dave and Tim!!!
> 
> Same track lay out in 2 weeks - hope everyone comes back out for some more fun!


Racing with all your friends at the Gate is always a good time, no doubt....... But: listening to your daughter excitedly talk about the fun she had racing at the track on the way back home and hearing how she wants to make her car go faster.....PRICELESS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

We are thinking about running a race Friday night.
Is anyone interested in running?

There's some 1/10 guys wanting to run on the short track and a few BRP guys expressed interest.

If we can get enough folks to commit we'll open the doors are do some racing!!

Let me know.


----------



## Toman Racing

mike and i had a great time at the gate we will come back for sure and wayne thank u for help me out with ESC and can u tell me where i can get program with check ESC? i believe it is at hobbyking what is model?


----------



## Easy

Toman Racing said:


> mike and i had a great time at the gate we will come back for sure and wayne thank u for help me out with ESC and can u tell me where i can get program with check ESC? i believe it is at hobbyking what is model?


There are 2 different ones. Hobbypartz is where I got mine from. One is called a program card, the other a Program box. If you go to the Hobbywing speed control ad, they are listed with them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sg1

Toman Racing said:


> mike and i had a great time at the gate we will come back for sure and wayne thank u for help me out with ESC and can u tell me where i can get program with check ESC? i believe it is at hobbyking what is model?


Like Easy said, There is a program card and program box.
The program box is what I used on yours.
We have those in stock at the track  
You can also get the at Hobbypartz.com


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> Like Easy said, There is a program card and program box.
> The program box is what I used on yours.
> We have those in stock at the track
> You can also get the at Hobbypartz.com


Sorry Wayne, I was unaware that they were in stock at the store.
Don


----------



## wazzer

Another fantastic time at the Gate with the BRP crowd. Been probably a year since my last visit, so it was great seeing all of you. Michael, thanks for keeping up with my batteries. Wayne and Gate crew, nice job on the track facelift, it's always a pleasure racing there. Bud, thanks for supporting your product, without that, I'm sure they're be no BRP racing. Dave, thanks for driving, I went about another hour, then had to crash at a travel plaza. Got home about 8:00 am.

Have a safe and happy holidays, and see you next time, Tim.


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Sorry Wayne, I was unaware that they were in stock at the store.
> Don


No need to be sorry 

It just happens we picked a few up


----------



## all4fun

wazzer said:


> Another fantastic time at the Gate with the BRP crowd. Been probably a year since my last visit, so it was great seeing all of you. Michael, thanks for keeping up with my batteries. Wayne and Gate crew, nice job on the track facelift, it's always a pleasure racing there. Bud, thanks for supporting your product, without that, I'm sure they're be no BRP racing. Dave, thanks for driving, I went about another hour, then had to crash at a travel plaza. Got home about 8:00 am.
> 
> Have a safe and happy holidays, and see you next time, Tim.


Tim,
Glad you got home safely. If the Gate had an award for the furthest traveled, you would be the winner, for sure! Looking forward, traveling and racing with you the next time you come out. We definately had a lot of fun racing at the Gate again........in all three classes! Happy Holidays to you and your family too.


----------



## Easy

Toman Racing said:


> mike and i had a great time at the gate we will come back for sure and wayne thank u for help me out with ESC and can u tell me where i can get program with check ESC? i believe it is at hobbyking what is model?


The difference between the two is with the box you can download software updates off the internet for the speed controller, the card just programs the controller.

Don


----------



## sg1

If anyone is looking for a little practice we'll be running Friday night!
Doors open at 4pm racing around 6:30/7:00
2 Quals and a main!

So far we have 9 BRP's coming!
We will also be running 1/10 trucks/cars.
Practice time will be divided up.


----------



## jamesj

is that friday the 7th


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> is that friday the 7th


Yep, tonight!!

Looks like we'll have some novice, 3100's, and some 1/10 trucks and cars.


----------



## jamesj

i have an old motor with fins don't know if it is 3100 or 4200 its not marked so i need it tested........ i want to see what it is cause i have a 45 spur and a 13 pinion...............


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> i have an old motor with fins don't know if it is 3100 or 4200 its not marked so i need it tested........ i want to see what it is cause i have a 45 spur and a 13 pinion...............


I will have the tester at the track


----------



## pete_p

*BRP Racing at The Gate*

Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...


Does that mean you're bringing your open car???


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will not run "open" this weekend....


----------



## Mackin

pete_p said:


> Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...Slow is Fast...


Slow is slow!


----------



## pete_p

Mackin said:


> Slow is slow!


If you are me...Fast is bad, very very bad! If there is an open class this weekend, I'm doing a 3100kv with timing.


----------



## BudBartos

This Saturdays race is going to be BIG so make sure Your there:thumbsup:

You to K-5 caper


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> This Saturdays race is going to be BIG so make sure Your there:thumbsup:
> 
> You to K-5 caper


Bud, check your PM. I had a question for you.


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - time for racing! Same oval/road course as last race..... See everyone at the track!


----------



## pete_p

*BRP Oval*



Micro_Racer said:


> OK - time for racing! Same oval/road course as last race..... See everyone at the track!


We will see you on Saturday! My oval is set. SLOW is FAST...:freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> This Saturdays race is going to be BIG so make sure Your there:thumbsup:
> 
> You to K-5 caper


Still working Saturdays


----------



## sg1

I think Chuck, my dad, and Stu will be racing!!


----------



## DougK

What time do you guys open and what time do you start racing? And do you have starter kits there to buy? My son Jake in bugging me to death for the last two weeks, just not sure if he is ready or not.

Doug K


----------



## Easy

DougK said:


> What time do you guys open and what time do you start racing? And do you have starter kits there to buy? My son Jake in bugging me to death for the last two weeks, just not sure if he is ready or not.
> 
> Doug K


 Mike has cars for sale, ready to run, all you need is a battery and charger. Don D. and I will be there, and will help if needed.
Don P.


----------



## sg1

DougK said:


> What time do you guys open and what time do you start racing? And do you have starter kits there to buy? My son Jake in bugging me to death for the last two weeks, just not sure if he is ready or not.
> 
> Doug K


We'll be there around 9am doing repairs and cleaning if you would like to stop up and check out the kits.

-Wayne


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> We'll be there around 9am doing repairs and cleaning if you would like to stop up and check out the kits.
> 
> -Wayne


See you around 2:45. We will both be there, and I'm sticking with 3100 Oval. No more open for me, No road...can't turn right, and I can barely turn left without CRASHING! :thumbsup:HaHa!!! Hey Bud, do you have turnbuckle upgrades for Mini-T's? I need three sets if you have them. -Pete


----------



## BudBartos

Race day !!!!!!!!!!!!!! See You all about 12:30


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks again to the Gate crew !!! And all the racers that came out :thumbsup:

Next race the 29th it is road only and a points race. 3100 runs all the same as on the oval. maybe I'll be there unless I get beamed up :wave:


----------



## DougK

My son had a blast tonight and could not stop talking about the car all the way home. And thanks Micro for your help. Nice to see some old fiends that I have not seen in ages.


Doug K


----------



## TangTester

On the 29th can we run some WGT? I know about 5 have them


----------



## all4fun

TangTester said:


> On the 29th can we run some WGT? I know about 5 have them


I may show up with my WGT which would make 6.


----------



## Easy

Great fun last night. Thanks to all the folks for their hard work and long hours, it is appreciated. Good seeing Doug again, and hope to see him more often.
Don


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> On the 29th can we run some WGT? I know about 5 have them


I don't see why not


----------



## Mackin

DougK said:


> My son had a blast tonight and could not stop talking about the car all the way home. And thanks Micro for your help. Nice to see some old fiends that I have not seen in ages.
> 
> 
> Doug K


Good seeing you again Doug. Glad your son had fun. Hope to see back out soon. Hope everybody had a good time last night. I sure did, especially beating Tang in the Main.


----------



## pete_p

*BRP at The Gate.*

I had a great time losing again! See you in two weeks.


----------



## Easy

pete_p said:


> I had a great time losing again! See you in two weeks.


Didn't you "bump up"????


----------



## DougK

Don or anybody, what do I need to convert my Ko Propo Mars to one of these new style receivers? 

Thanks Doug K


----------



## Easy

DougK said:


> Don or anybody, what do I need to convert my Ko Propo Mars to one of these new style receivers?
> 
> Thanks Doug K


What freq. is it on now??


----------



## DougK

27 I saw a mod, and reciver on e bay and was wondering if this is what I need.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/160841935209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Easy

That looks like what you need. A module and receiver. Check with D. D, he may be able to get one cheaper. You could run it with what you have, just change the receiver out.
Don P.


----------



## Easy

DougK said:


> 27 I saw a mod, and reciver on e bay and was wondering if this is what I need.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160841935209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Doug
Are you trying to make your radio compatible with the one in the car you bought? If so, I am not sure if the Spectrum system is compatible with them. Micro might know.
Don P.


----------



## Crusty

DougK said:


> Don or anybody, what do I need to convert my Ko Propo Mars to one of these new style receivers?
> 
> Thanks Doug K


Mine is converted to Spectrum. The module is SM1001. It uses all the common Spectrum surface receivers.


----------



## DougK

Crusty said:


> Mine is converted to Spectrum. The module is SM1001. It uses all the common Spectrum surface receivers.


You got a like to where you got it? 

Thanks Doug


----------



## Crusty

No, I don't. The radio was part of a trade deal and the module was included. I'd think any Spectrum dealer could get you one.


----------



## Easy

DougK said:


> You got a like to where you got it?
> 
> Thanks Doug


Doug
If you are going to use the Spectrum receiver, buy the module and receiver as a set. If you want to use the receiver that came in the car you bought, I am not sure if just the buying transmitter module alone will work. Some of the 2.4 radio transmitter modules will not work with another brand's receiver.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

The FlySky and Spectrum are not interchangeable.


----------



## DougK

Okay I think I will just buy the one from Ko.

Thanks Doug K


----------



## Micro_Racer

WOW - we really up'd our game for the second race on the same track! TQ for the first race was 64 laps, with 3 people on that lap. Race two TQ was 67 laps with 2 people achieving that..... 4 people did 65 or better.... 2 people were at 64....

Next race is road only..... then back to a Oval and Road race......


----------



## pete_p

Easy said:


> Didn't you "bump up"????


I did not earn that bump up. I wonder if I can win a main if I'm the only one in it?


----------



## Easy

pete_p said:


> I did not earn that bump up. I wonder if I can win a main if I'm the only one in it?


You earned the bump up, and you are getting better. Remember, slower is sometimes faster....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Pete - it takes time! Don has been doing this since his hair was brown


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Pete - it takes time! Don has been doing this since his hair was brown


Thanks Micro!!! I do wish I could drive better, but I just try and have fun even though I am older than dirt.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site....

To see points - click on my name (Micro_Racer) and select Visit Micro_Racers Homepage.


----------



## Easy

Thanks Mike, looks good!!


----------



## TangTester

Pete, your doing fine for someone who just started. One thing I would do is have Bud , Wayne, micro ,or myself try your car at the next race to make sure that your car is not hurting you. One problem I also see is newbie have maximin steering in their car. Myself my car turning radius is over six feet. Some I have seen under a foot.


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Pete, your doing fine for someone who just started. One thing I would do is have Bud , Wayne, micro ,or myself try your car at the next race to make sure that your car is not hurting you. One problem I also see is newbie have maximin steering in their car. Myself my car turning radius is over six feet. Some I have seen under a foot.


I hate to say it... but tang is correct....


----------



## pete_p

TangTester said:


> Pete, your doing fine for someone who just started. One thing I would do is have Bud , Wayne, micro ,or myself try your car at the next race to make sure that your car is not hurting you. One problem I also see is newbie have maximin steering in their car. Myself my car turning radius is over six feet. Some I have seen under a foot.


Thanks, I do feel like I have alot of steering.


----------



## BudBartos

True worse thing to do is have too much steering. Less steering more sauce and let off the throttle :thumbsup:
I have seen some and I wonder how can they get that much steering with out something binding????


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> I hate to say it... but tang is correct....


What was that, I am correct! Haha


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> What was that, I am correct! Haha


I can't believe it either....

Even a blind squirrell finds an acorn once in a while....


----------



## DougK

When I raced, I learned right off the bat from Dwight Smith on just how little steering you need, Dwight would set the steering and then tune the car to it. I did the same with a lot of luck. A car that can go around the track with little steering will be real smooth. And as Bud says let off the gas. It is amazing how fast a car turns when you unload the chassis. JMHO

Doug K.


----------



## pete_p

*Steering*



BudBartos said:


> True worse thing to do is have too much steering. Less steering more sauce and let off the throttle :thumbsup:
> I have seen some and I wonder how can they get that much steering with out something binding????


Ok, I set the steering on my BRP's. Can someone check them out at the next race? Oh, I know we have a road course for the next race, but are the rookies still racing Oval? See you guys after Christmas.


----------



## old_dude

There will not be an oval in the layouts. Time constraints for track change overs and the importance of the Hangover road course will keep the crew from doing that.


----------



## BudBartos

old_dude said:


> There will not be an oval in the layouts. Time constraints for track change overs and the importance of the Hangover road course will keep the crew from doing that.


Pretty big words there !!!!
NO oval on the 29th Have to turn right and left :thumbsup: And use throttle


----------



## DougK

I should have bought a road body.


----------



## Easy

DougK said:


> I should have bought a road body.


Set the chassis and run an oval body....


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Pretty big words there !!!!
> NO oval on the 29th Have to turn right and left :thumbsup: And use throttle


Big words = engineer talking or wine


----------



## old_dude

BudBartos said:


> Pretty big words there !!!!
> NO oval on the 29th Have to turn right and left :thumbsup: And use throttle


Sorry I dropped back into my old project manager days.

Here's the translation:
The track change over guys are too busy next week.

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## old_dude

sg1 said:


> Big words = engineer talking or wine


Only three glasses. A light nite.

Hey did you scale Mount Everest?


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> Only three glasses. A light nite.
> 
> Hey did you scale Mount Everest?


Myself and another guy from work tried it...

I ate 6 of the 8 pieces of meatloaf... then I was done...
The other guy had 7 pieces, then retired....


----------



## old_dude

For those of you that might wonder. Mt. Everest is a 3 pound meat loaf dinner that is a challange meal at Riverstone Tavern in Valley City, Ohio. Eat it and the sides in an hour and it is free.

Wayne you are disappointing. Heck but I wouldn't even think of trying it.


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> For those of you that might wonder. Mt. Everest is a 3 pound meat loaf dinner that is a challange meal at Riverstone Tavern in Valley City, Ohio. Eat it and the sides in an hour and it is free.
> 
> Wayne you are disappointing. Heck but I wouldn't even think of trying it.


There was more then 3lbs of meat loaf...

In addition to that:
onion straws
gravy
potatoes
veggies
and texas toast

I'd guess 6 total lbs.


----------



## TangTester

The old days you could do it


----------



## Micro_Racer

This weekend NORCAR club race (road)... same track we will run on the 29th and for the Hangover race! Doors open at 10am, racing at 3!

December 29th - ROAD ONLY (no oval racing)

The Hangover race will have a BRP class (same rules as oval) and is sponsored by BRP. So the top guys will get cool BRP prizes!!!!

Next BRP Oval race - Jan 19th....


----------



## all4fun

Bud, you have a pm.


----------



## all4fun

*Happy Holidays Everyone !*


----------



## Micro_Racer

I hope Santa brings everyone plenty of BRP goodies!


----------



## Easy

I want to wish everyone a safe and Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year.


----------



## BudBartos

Merry Christmas to all !!!!

Hope to see You all at the race on the 29th :wave:


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Merry Christmas to all !!!!
> 
> Hope to see You all at the race on the 29th :wave:


Merry Christmas. See you on the 29th. I need alot of help bfore the race. I can barely turn left, and now you want me to turn right also?:wave:


----------



## old_dude

Just sitting here thinking about all of our blessings.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Merry Christmas


----------



## martian 710

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!
The Watson's


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - Who is in for some road racing this weekend? Remember NO OVAL.... only road!

FAQ's

Q: Can I use an oval chassis on the road course?
A: YES - just adjust your tweak set screws on the T-Bar so that the car has the same weight on both left and right tires!

Q: I use very little steering for an oval track. How do I get more steering?
A: Adjust your D/R settings on your radio. On most radio's, increasing the number (shown as a %) will increase the servo's throw, thus giving you more steering.

Q: Do I need to change anything else?
A: No - we will use the same rules (gearing, LiPo voltage, and so on). Some folks may remove a washer from under the front king pins, or use orange front tires.... 

Q: Can I use any BRP Body
A: Per our rules, NASCAR style bodies only..... But Bud has the final say on this topic...


----------



## BudBartos

3100 oval cars all same just on road course. If you have been running road that car will be in seperate road group since motors are different and other bodies are allowed.


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> 3100 oval cars all same just on road course. If you have been running road that car will be in seperate road group since motors are different and other bodies are allowed.


We will be there probably at 3:00. See you then. I need some help with setup for road.


----------



## Mackin

pete_p said:


> We will be there probably at 3:00. See you then. I need some help with setup for road.


Bring that VTA car along as I know of several others that will be getting in some track time for the Hangover race next week.


----------



## Racer649

I dont think I am going to make it tomorow. I have a funeral to go to.


----------



## BudBartos

See You all about 1:00 :wave:


----------



## Easy

Don't think I am going to make it today. Too much snow.


----------



## pete_p

*Vta*



Mackin said:


> Bring that VTA car along as I know of several others that will be getting in some track time for the Hangover race next week.


Chuck, I sold it. It looked like I was never going to get to use it, so it's gone. Probably a big mistake on my part.


----------



## Easy

Got snow??
This is on my deck, 16" and it is still snowing.....


----------



## BudBartos

Fun day of road racing !! Of course those that love road course were not there? 
Next race and first BRP race of 2013 is jan 19th :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

How many racers were there? Just could not talk myself into going outside today. I will just have to wait until Jan 19.


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Fun day of road racing !! Of course those that love road course were not there?
> Next race and first BRP race of 2013 is jan 19th :thumbsup:


I really wanted to be there,  but like Don D, I didn't want to do 3 hrs. of white knuckle driving, sorry. See you guys on the 19th. weather permitting.
Don


----------



## Mackin

It was kind of a light turnout, but we had a good time. Good racing. Don't forget about the Hangover rave on Tues. Running a BRP class, lots of door prizes. Should be a good time.

chuck


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks Bud for the help last night.....

Next race Jan 19th - Oval and Road.....


----------



## pete_p

*Road*



Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks Bud for the help last night.....
> 
> Next race Jan 19th - Oval and Road.....


So...Gino loved the road course. He wants to know if the rookies are racing road on the 19th? Oh, and I made the "A" main!!! WoooHooo:freak: Hey Micro, I bought that hobbywing ESC for my 1:10 SCT, and it runs perfect!!!! See you guys on the 19th:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my website..... Enjoy


----------



## sg1

*BRP group at the Hangover Classic!!*

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?__...1681197.113283.203798072974647&type=3&theater


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangover Classic was a fun race with awesome BRP race prizes! I was very happy to beat Mr. Berry at a road race


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

We have a NORCAR road race tomorrow, same layout as the BRP road race we had on the 29th, if you're looking to pracrice come on out.
I think we have 6 or so BRP folks planning on coming out.
Doors open at 8am and racing at noon.


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> We have a NORCAR road race tomorrow, same layout as the BRP road race we had on the 29th, if you're looking to pracrice come on out.
> I think we have 6 or so BRP folks planning on coming out.
> Doors open at 8am and racing at noon.


I will be there to pick up my "Big Boy" car! Promise I won't race it until I get some practice first.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Next up - Oval and Road Jan 19th!


----------



## BudBartos

But I love road racing LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lucky for you we will have both an oval and ROAD course set-up ....

We had 6 road racers Sunday. Cars did have a bit of traction roll 

Top cars were running in the low 12 second/lap range.


----------



## old_dude

Bud:
You also missed the BRP cars running at "The Hangover".


----------



## Micro_Racer

BACK FOR ONE MORE DAY - The "Hangover" road layout has been very popular with racers - so it will be set-up for one more day! The track will be open for practice this Saturday at 10am. Just in case you want to get some additional road practice in!


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> BACK FOR ONE MORE DAY - The "Hangover" road layout has been very popular with racers - so it will be set-up for one more day! The track will be open for practice this Saturday at 10am. Just in case you want to get some additional road practice in!


how long will you be there on Saturday?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will open at 10, not sure how long I will stay - maybe 5:30'ish?


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> I will open at 10, not sure how long I will stay - maybe 5:30'ish?


I'll send you a message on Sat. I would like to practice, but don't know how long I have to work.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Others may stay longer.... I think they will close around 7 or so.... check the NORCARRACING.com web site for details...


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Others may stay longer.... I think they will close around 7 or so.... check the NORCARRACING.com web site for details...


OK Cool! I work until 4:30, can be there around 5:00. I want to practice with my new 1:12 scale!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Found this old video of the A Main Pro-Stock race at the high banks of Classics! It was a good day for me..... Opened a can of whip a$$ on Bud, Don S, Patrick, and Vicky.....

http://s66.beta.photobucket.com/user/dsees2/media/prostkmain.mp4.html?sort=3&o=3

enjoy....

See everyone on the 19th! Looks like we may have a cool Tri-Oval with a nifty road infield....


----------



## pete_p

*Practice*



Micro_Racer said:


> Others may stay longer.... I think they will close around 7 or so.... check the NORCARRACING.com web site for details...


SHOOOT, I have to work late. Not going to make it. See you on the 19th


----------



## Micro_Racer

For ANYONE who would like to help build our next track. The NORCAR crew will building the track Thursday from 4pm - 6:30'ish. 

Next Race - Saturday Jan 19th - Both Oval and Road!!!!


----------



## pete_p

Wayne, check your PM.


----------



## Micro_Racer

We will have a few more road racers this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

If I can shake this flu, I will be there.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hope you get better soon! I have a new road car for you!!! dont forget to bring your receiver and a futaba servo saver....


----------



## Easy

I have everything packed and ready to go. Just hope I can shake this flu/cold. I think I got it at the hospital with my mother in law the other night. They had a nurse go down sick and didn't they put him in a chair right next to the door where my mother in law was. Both my wife and I had flu shots, but both of us came down with this about the same time. It is no fun believe me....


----------



## BudBartos

Gate is a germ free zone 

Can't wait some racers coming back out that have not run in sometime so There should be a good crowd:thumbsup:


----------



## DougK

Me and Jake will be there if we can get a charger.

Doug K.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Doug - I have a 4 port charger and can charge up your LiPo's. just in case you don't get your charger in time.


----------



## DougK

Micro_Racer said:


> Doug - I have a 4 port charger and can charge up your LiPo's. just in case you don't get your charger in time.


Thanks, then I guess me and Jake will be there, I just ordered 2 servos and a 4 port charger that you recommended. Thanks Mico.


Doug K.


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Gate is a germ free zone
> 
> Can't wait some racers coming back out that have not run in sometime so There should be a good crowd:thumbsup:


See you guys on Saturday! We will be there early to practice. Does anyone at The Gate have a used VTA body for sale? If so, I'll be there on Saturday with cash!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Why so quiet on HobbyTalk? Remember the days when several racers would comment on the race or upcoming races!..... maybe we need some controversy? 

How about a NEW RULE CHANGE 

as we look at the upcoming races - what kind of track would you like to see???
Tri-Ovals
Short Ovals
D-shapped
Oval with 12 foot ice
Oval with 8 foot ice
Oval with 4 foot ice

Any suggestions?

We have the technology to make just about any type of track...... just need your ideas and input!!!!


----------



## old_dude

Pocono this week!! Build it tonight.


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Why so quiet on HobbyTalk? Remember the days when several racers would comment on the race or upcoming races!..... maybe we need some controversy?
> 
> How about a NEW RULE CHANGE
> 
> as we look at the upcoming races - what kind of track would you like to see???
> Tri-Ovals
> Short Ovals
> D-shapped
> Oval with 12 foot ice
> Oval with 8 foot ice
> Oval with 4 foot ice
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> We have the technology to make just about any type of track...... just need your ideas and input!!!!


Maybe we need to add something to the race day....
Hmmmm....


----------



## Micro_Racer

old_dude said:


> Pocono this week!! Build it tonight.


Should be a cool track! 

Track build tonight 4pm-6:30'ish..... just in case someone would like to come out and help  :freak::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Should be a cool track!
> 
> Track build tonight 4pm-6:30'ish..... just in case someone would like to come out and help  :freak::beatdeadhorse:


That poor horse is getting hit in his...


----------



## BudBartos

We need Rafster :drunk:

Who will be coming this Sat?
I will be there and I have the rent A ride


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma and I are racing!


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> We need Rafster :drunk:
> 
> Who will be coming this Sat?
> I will be there and I have the rent A ride


*Pete P (oval) 
*"G"-Money (rookie)!


----------



## Easy

I don't think I will make it. I am still under the weather, and my wife is scheduled for some minor surgery Sat. morning. I will have to see how I am feeling, (don't want to infect that "germ free zone"), and how things go with my wife. Micro, I promise I will get the car as soon as thing go right for me.
Don


----------



## Toman Racing

I will be there and no matter what kind track as long as we have fun there


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy said:


> I don't think I will make it. I am still under the weather, and my wife is scheduled for some minor surgery Sat. morning. I will have to see how I am feeling, (don't want to infect that "germ free zone"), and how things go with my wife. Micro, I promise I will get the car as soon as thing go right for me.
> Don


No problem Don!!! I hope your wife's surgery goes without issue, and you get better soon!!! The road car will be ready when you are :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> No problem Don!!! I hope your wife's surgery goes without issue, and you get better soon!!! The road car will be ready when you are :thumbsup:


Thanks Mike


----------



## sg1

Track is ready for some tri-oval and road action!!

I heard a few 1/10 trucks may be coming out to run too.

See everyone Saturday!!


----------



## old_dude

I'll have my truck and the BRP ready to run.


----------



## Easy

Not going to make it tomorrow. Still not feeling 100%, and don't want to infect anyone else. Sure wish I was feeling better!!
Don P.


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Not going to make it tomorrow. Still not feeling 100%, and don't want to infect anyone else. Sure wish I was feeling better!!
> Don P.


Get better Don !!!! Snow is coming :drunk:

I will be there about 1:00 does anyone need anything that I or the Gate normally do not have?


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Pete_P*

Hello N.O.R.C.A.R. Friends! 
The racer formerly known as Pete_P has signed off of HobbyTalk. Check out his NEW user name! HaHaHa... 
I had fun losing again tonight. My kid is a much better BRP racer than I will ever be. See you next week for the NORCAR race. I am going to try 1:12 scale I am sorry in advance Any 1:12 scale tips? Anybody????:freak::freak:
-Pete


----------



## DougK

Thanks everyone, Jake had a blast. His sitting watching tv holding hid Buds car talking and talking. I had a long day I need to get my act together. LOL


Doug K.


----------



## old_dude

DougK said:


> Thanks everyone, Jake had a blast. His sitting watching tv holding hid Buds car talking and talking. I had a long day I need to get my act together. LOL
> 
> 
> Doug K.


Doug:
Your son has to be the most engaged with his car of all the rookie drivers. We were watching him race last night and it is almost like he is in the car with his reactions. It will be fun watching him learn.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Hello N.O.R.C.A.R. Friends!
> The racer formerly known as Pete_P has signed off of HobbyTalk. Check out his NEW user name! HaHaHa...
> I had fun losing again tonight. My kid is a much better BRP racer than I will ever be. See you next week for the NORCAR race. I am going to try 1:12 scale I am sorry in advance Any 1:12 scale tips? Anybody????:freak::freak:
> -Pete


Grand Masta P - your BRP program is coming along! Maybe you should have your son work on your car :tongue:

My advice for 1/12th scale - turn down the speed and work on car set-up!!! As you get comfortable driving gradually turn up the speed.


----------



## Micro_Racer

DougK said:


> Thanks everyone, Jake had a blast. His sitting watching tv holding hid Buds car talking and talking. I had a long day I need to get my act together. LOL
> 
> 
> Doug K.


Thats awesome! A future rookie champion! 

His pit guy better get his act together


----------



## BudBartos

Again great race day at the Gate !!!! 32 total BRP racers thats a pretty good turnout. track was fun and fast and the mains were really good to watch:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I must say, the Tri-Oval was a challenging and fun track! Congratulations to Ron, he found that perfect set-up.


----------



## Micro_Racer

After further review, it was found that Ron's motor was built with wire that’s larger than maximum specification permitted. :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

That's too bad, I was going to claim his motor and battery at the next race! :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ohhh - that is just a funny reference to the huge motor controversy that is going on within ROAR..... and blow'n-up the RCTech boards.....

http://www.roarracing.com/?p=1842


----------



## DougK

Jake couldn't stop talking about Travis's Monster truck.


----------



## sg1

DougK said:


> Jake couldn't stop talking about Travis's Monster truck.


LOL... Travis talked about Jake all night!


----------



## DougK

Wow Jake and Travis made friends say it isnt so. LOL


----------



## sg1

DougK said:


> Wow Jake and Travis made friends say it isnt so. LOL


Travis took the lap times from the main and showed his mom.
He showed her "the new kid" that was racing with him.
He said he had fun driving his monster truck over his little BRP!!


----------



## DougK

sg1 said:


> Travis took the lap times from the main and showed his mom.
> He showed her "the new kid" that was racing with him.
> He said he had fun driving his monster truck over his little BRP!!


To funny. Jake wants one of those things now. Thanks LOL


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Micro, I knew that,but I was sort of being serious.:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Claim away! Although, you were fast in the main!


----------



## old_dude

There are secrets in these little cars.
A hint: Pay attention to the cars balance with respect to the tire sizes (all of them). Also the cars overall weight. If I was to guess my car is the lightest one being run.
Details, details. Why do you think Wayne practiced in the 5.1's
Also take note that the top 5 cars ran 5.3s and 5.4's at some point. I did get a near perfect lap in the .2s but i probably scraped the decals in all three turns on that one. Because of the setup (very free in the corners) my last laps were 5.51. As they say loose is fast as long as you can drive it. It also pays off in a 10 minute race as a tight car will heat up and suck the battery.


----------



## old_dude

Micro_Racer said:


> After further review, it was found that Ron's motor was built with wire that’s larger than maximum specification permitted. :wave:


But you approved it!! 
I guess we will debate the testing method and the wire spec! Chuckle!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I tested all wire size with my wooden yard stick 

I agree Ron - it's all about the small details... clean and free front bearings can even be the difference between a 5.3 and 5.6 lap time!

A good debate for next year - winner weight! Each time a racer wins, we add XXX anount of weight..... that idea has been tossed around.......


----------



## old_dude

Some (but few) people notice that I seldom pass anyone in the last half of a straightaway.


----------



## Mackin

old_dude said:


> Some (but few) people notice that I seldom pass anyone in the last half of a straightaway.


I've noticed that more than once!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

old_dude said:


> Some (but few) people notice that I seldom pass anyone in the last half of a straightaway.


I NEVER pass anyone. Usually I get passed two or three times. Do I get a trophy for that at the end of the series?


----------



## DougK

Got my charger and servos today, Now if I could only get fast. Felt like I had a boat anchor tied to my rear. LOL

Doug K.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have a feeling it won't be long until you "remove the boat anchor"


----------



## DougK

I dont know about that, you guys are fast!!!!!! Oh BTW I might need some help setting that charger up. 

Is there any way to cycle those batteries without running the car to make them better?

Doug K,


----------



## old_dude

My method:
1.5a charge with a balancer, discharge at 5a to about 7 (some go to 6.6 others 7.4).

Use them twice on race day. Sometimes I discharge them between uses on race day.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*BRP and NORCAR*

Two questions...
* When is the last race for BRP winter series at The Gate? 
*And is anyone racing BRP's at The NORCAR race this weekend?


----------



## Micro_Racer

The last race for the BRP winter series is April 13th, with trophies (and racing, but no points) April 27th.

This weekend NORCAR is racing (road configuration), and BRP's are welcome. Not sure how many will race, but we typically see 2-4....


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Micro_Racer said:


> The last race for the BRP winter series is April 13th, with trophies (and racing, but no points) April 27th.
> 
> This weekend NORCAR is racing (road configuration), and BRP's are welcome. Not sure how many will race, but we typically see 2-4....


I'll be there this saturday around 4-4:30. Put me on the list for 1:18. and I will be racing my 1:12 CRC:freak::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> I'll be there this saturday around 4-4:30. Put me on the list for 1:18. and I will be racing my 1:12 CRC:freak::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Pete was kicking some A$$ last night in 1/12!!!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> Pete was kicking some A$$ last night in 1/12!!!!


Thanks Wayne! Micro is the reason I was able to understand how the car works. It's a work in progress. Thanks Mike, Wayne, Joe, Brian, Chuck, and Steve for all the help and advice. I'm soo ready for BRP next week!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Your welcome Pete!!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*My BRP*

I was in the Garage working on my oval car, and I think my road car feels neglected. Going to race both classes next Saturday.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Got the road and oval car ready to go! NORCAR has a cool track in the works.... big oval and cool road course......


----------



## sg1

*You may see this....*

The track is shown with the road being run


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> The track is shown with the road being run



Looks like a fun layout.


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> the track is shown with the road being run


nice


----------



## Mackin

Time to switch bodies!


----------



## Easy

Mackin said:


> Time to switch bodies!



Yes, I was looking for a 25 year old to donate his to me, but have had no takers yet. Good luck..... LOL


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Brp*

If anyone at The Gate is looking for used BRP stuff, I have a RTR 3100 oval car with lipo (no radio) in the case at the track. I also have two rollers with servos. Wayne, and Mike have my permission to negotiate a good price!


----------



## sg1

I hear we may have a few guys dusting their cars off and coming out to race this saturday that haven't been out in a loooong time!


----------



## BudBartos

Mr Wazzer are You coming sat?


----------



## BudBartos

Snowbirde live till sunday
http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/live


----------



## wazzer

BudBartos said:


> Mr Wazzer are You coming sat?


No, not this time. It will probably be one of the March sessions, though. Will there be a road course race in March?


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> No, not this time. It will probably be one of the March sessions, though. Will there be a road course race in March?


Yes always a rod course :thumbsup:


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Slow Pete*

Hey Bud, 
At the last race you were asking why my car was soo slow. I was running a 9tooth pinion + the tires were worn down = real slowwww!!!


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Hey Bud,
> At the last race you were asking why my car was soo slow. I was running a 9tooth pinion + the tires were worn down = real slowwww!!!


Why would you have a 9t pinion on????

You better be ready for Saturday!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> Why would you have a 9t pinion on????
> 
> You better be ready for Saturday!


Dude, I'm blind in one eye. Like I can count those tiny teeth. Oval is ready for Saturday, I'm going to try road also. I've been running with my "EXP" on the FlySky set at 0%. Should I crank it up on my BRP's? That was my steering problem with the 1:12 road course, now it is more responsive. But I don't know if it makes a difference for the 1:18 cars since I've been running like this for a year.


----------



## Easy

Sure wish I could shake this cold/flu. It left for a couple of days, but must like me a lot, as it is returning for a second round.
Don


----------



## sg1

Well kids,

Track has been changed over and is pretty close for some racing!!
Final touches will be done Saturday morning and will be ready by 10am for laps!

The road portion is slightly different then the original drawing, but looks great!!

See eveyone Saturday!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Travis*



sg1 said:


> Well kids,
> 
> Track has been changed over and is pretty close for some racing!!
> Final touches will be done Saturday morning and will be ready by 10am for laps!
> 
> The road portion is slightly different then the original drawing, but looks great!!
> 
> See eveyone Saturday!


Wayne, 
At the last BRP race, Travis told Gino "watch your back, the new kid is gonna take you out". HaHaHa... He is like the Godfather with his "hitmen". Hey Travis...BRING IT!!!!:dude:


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Wayne,
> At the last BRP race, Travis told Gino "watch your back, the new kid is gonna take you out". HaHaHa... He is like the Godfather with his "hitmen". Hey Travis...BRING IT!!!!:dude:


He makes me laugh when he starts talking up on the stand..lol...

He said the girls were going to take Gino out if Gino took Travis out..lol..


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*BRP at The Gate*

How is the snow situation in Brunswick?


----------



## BudBartos

Another action packed race day :thumbsup: Thanks all that came to plan with the snow coming down.
Don't forget next race is next Sat:wave:


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*BRP Road*

just for the record, I let you guys win on the road course.


----------



## Easy

Sounds like a good time was had by all. The weather was terrible here, add that to the flu I have is what kept me home. Hope this all clears up so I can make next Sat....


----------



## Easy

Micro, you have a PM
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget racing this coming Sat !!! Same sweet oval and a slightly different road course. Sort of a long break till the next race so come on out


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget racing this coming Sat !!! Same sweet oval and a slightly different road course. Sort of a long break till the next race so come on out


----------



## all4fun

Rich Mickle and myself will be there this saturday. What time can we expect the doors to open? I'm planning on bringing my " special" tasty natcho dip and chips dish again for everyone to enjoy.  I believe I haven't brought the natcho dip since we used to run at Freddies.


----------



## all4fun

Since there is going to be a bit of time off till the next BRP race at the Gate, maybe we can all plan on going to the "New" Toledo track for some saturday oval racing. Doors always open at 9am, racing starts between 11:30 and noon. Pat's now got some brand new ozite carpet since september and it has real good traction. And no more "fur balls". There is pleanty of heat and pit spaces, along with snacks and cold pop. Clean restrooms with scented candle (of course). McDonalds and Taco Bell within walking distance, or we can have pizza ordered in. On a normal race day, racing is usually over by 5pm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget racing this coming Sat !!! Same sweet oval and a slightly different road course. Sort of a long break till the next race so come on out


How different is the road course? We will be there, but not until about 4:30pm. Gino is ready for rookie, he told me this morning that he is going to yell _*"Bring The Pain Travis" *_from the drivers stand!


----------



## sg1

*Added Fun!!*

Not only will we have a BRP points race this Saturday, 

We will be celebrating George Carrubba's B-Day!!!

Be ready for cake!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget about my B-Day. Big 40......


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Don't forget about my B-Day. Big 40......


I remember when I was 40......

We'll have to get Emma to bake a special red velvet cake


----------



## old_dude

I don't remember much about 40. That was so long ago.


----------



## Mackin

Slim's birthday is on Sun.


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Slim's birthday is on Sun.


So we have 3 B-Days:

George
Micro
Slim

We'll need LOTS of cake!!!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*40*



old_dude said:


> I don't remember much about 40. That was so long ago.


They did not have Rc cars when MACKIN was 40yrs old. The technology did not exist yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Grand Masta "P" said:


> They did not have Rc cars when MACKIN was 40yrs old. The technology did not exist yet.:thumbsup:


 Becareful there Grand Masta, the 2 "Dons" are as old as, or older than Mackin.......

Don


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Easy said:


> Becareful there Grand Masta, the 2 "Dons" are as old as, or older than Mackin.......
> 
> Don


HaHaHA... All in fun! I know they had Rc cars 35yrs ago!!!


----------



## Easy

Grand Masta "P" said:


> HaHaHA... All in fun! I know they had Rc cars 35yrs ago!!!


Just joking with you.... But you should take pity on us because we are older but wiser.....

LOL
Don


----------



## Easy

Wayne you have a p.m.


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Wayne you have a p.m.


Back at you!


----------



## BudBartos

CAKE !!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

So, how was the cake?


----------



## Curly Tom

Hey Pete send me a PM. Tonight was fun, i remember why i don't run 2 classes lol. Still have a lot of kinks to work out, Thanks to everyone there for the help in working out some of them. I hope everyones birthday is and or was a good one at the track.


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> So, how was the cake?


Cake was great!!!

Emma made 1 cake and Giant Eagle made the other 

Good turnout, 40+ entries!!

4 heats of 3100 oval!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

A *B I G* thank you to everyone who signed the very cool birthday card, and a big thank you for the cake! It was awesome to celebrate my 40th with good friends, and great racing!!!!

It was very cool to see such a big crowd last night!!! 22 racers in the BRP 3100Kv stock class!!! 40 total entries!!! It is exciting to see the class grow with a few new racers last night... and even better to see all the smiles on everyones face :thumbsup:

I think racers are starting to realize the difference between running a 5.3/sec lap and a 5.6/sec lap is not motor and LiPo's, but rather attention to detail. Making sure your car is running as efficient as possible. The rear axel has to be polished and spin freely, the front tire bearings have to "spin forever", and the front king pins must move freely.... Attention to the details is the difference!!!


Cant wait to see what the next track will look like :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I liked the 20 min road race !!!!! And the CAKE :thumbsup:
Good time yesterday, thanks all !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mackin

Pictures are up on FB. Hope everyone had fun!


----------



## DougK

My son Jake shown much improvement last night, till he blew a his gears up, he blamed me all the way to Quakersteak and lube.LOL

BTW Micro, what ever you are using for boy retardant was working last night, not a male stood next to her on the driver stand last night. Never seen so many boys so scared of a pretty little girl.LOL


Doug K


----------



## DougK

Mackin said:


> Pictures are up on FB. Hope everyone had fun!


Can we get a pic of the rookies on the drivers stand?

Doug K.


----------



## Mackin

I wasn't feeling well last night and went home early. Maybe next time someone else could bring a camera.

chuck


----------



## DougK

Mackin said:


> I wasn't feeling well last night and went home early. Maybe next time someone else could bring a camera.
> 
> chuck


I thought Mico was taking the pics, hope you feel better soon Chuck.

Doug K.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Doug - I was taking video of the cars, from close on the track. The goal is to make a cool "promo" video to post on the NORCAR website. So sorry, no pictures of the drivers stand.... and yes the can of "boy repellent" has been working..... I guess until my daughter refuses to us it!!!!! (I hope when she is 21)


----------



## Easy

Micro, the pills the Dr. gave me seem to be working (they are used to treat Anthrax and Plague ), so I should be able to get my car next race (if you still will let me have it).
Sorry I missed your big day, hope it was a great one and you kicked butt!!!
Don


----------



## old_dude

My car would make a good CSI test case. It was in a lot of peoples hands!! Don't be afraid I will help you on your car. Steve's car got fast because he was constantly trying to duplicate mine and it worked. Robert's would barely run a 5.7 and we got him up to speed. Details are the secret as Micro said.
In order of importance.
The front end must move smoothly and have the correct amount of droop. Toe in is very important.
The rear pod damper plates, keep them clean and lubricated with a few drops of 100wt shock oil.
The rear axle needs to spin free (as Micro said) by what ever means it takes.
Pay attention to the tires, all the way around. My car was on blue compound at every corner.
Balance wedge and radio dual rate (turning circle). My car makes about a 3-1/2' circle but I am a smooth driver. then tune the left rear weight to make the corner easily and on the verge of the spin out.
Work on those things and you will be amazed at how much speed you can gain.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yep, Ron was the pretty girl at the dance Saturday  
Everyone wanted to see his car! 

I know rear tire diameter is very, very important, and how they are spaced out in relation to the rear pod.


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Yep, Ron was the pretty girl at the dance Saturday
> Everyone wanted to see his car!
> 
> I know rear tire diameter is very, very important, and how they are spaced out in relation to the rear pod.


I prefer a WIDE rear!:thumbsup: Just Sayin...


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Had a Blast*



Micro_Racer said:


> It was very cool to see such a big crowd last night!!! 22 racers in the BRP 3100Kv stock class!!! 40 total entries!!! It is exciting to see the class grow with a few new racers last night... and even better to see all the smiles on everyones face :thumbsup:
> 
> Cant wait to see what the next track will look like :thumbsup:


+1

I really enjoyed racing in a class that has a lot of interest.


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - Mark your calendars - March 2nd is the next BRP race!!! Lets see if we can top 21 racers!! I think we will, if Don P can get better, and bring with him Don D!
I know a few racers from Akron were looking to come up and run BRP!!!

Maybe we can get Bud to run oval?


----------



## old_dude

The track setup will be for the following weeks "TOUR Short Track Nationals" Hosted by "The Gate" a first time event at our track.


----------



## DougK

Hey Ron and Wayne, how many lipos you use a night racing the 10th scale trucks?

Doug K.


----------



## sg1

DougK said:


> Hey Ron and Wayne, how many lipos you use a night racing the 10th scale trucks?
> 
> Doug K.


1 

(I borrowed the one I used from Ron)


----------



## old_dude

I would normally use two but Wayne had my second pack so I only used one also.
Doug: Those are a spec pack by the rules for the truck class.


----------



## all4fun

old_dude said:


> My car would make a good CSI test case. It was in a lot of peoples hands!! Don't be afraid I will help you on your car. Steve's car got fast because he was constantly trying to duplicate mine and it worked. Robert's would barely run a 5.7 and we got him up to speed. Details are the secret as Micro said.
> In order of importance.
> The front end must move smoothly and have the correct amount of droop. Toe in is very important.
> The rear pod damper plates, keep them clean and lubricated with a few drops of 100wt shock oil.
> The rear axle needs to spin free (as Micro said) by what ever means it takes.
> Pay attention to the tires, all the way around. My car was on blue compound at every corner.
> Balance wedge and radio dual rate (turning circle). My car makes about a 3-1/2' circle but I am a smooth driver. then tune the left rear weight to make the corner easily and on the verge of the spin out.
> Work on those things and you will be amazed at how much speed you can gain.





Micro_Racer said:


> Yep, Ron was the pretty girl at the dance Saturday
> Everyone wanted to see his car!
> 
> I know rear tire diameter is very, very important, and how they are spaced out in relation to the rear pod.


Do you guy's notice a difference when the 3100 motor is mounted on the left side of the rear pod opposed to the other side? Is it just for weight transfer?
By the way......you guys always put on a very fun race for us all to enjoy, every single time. Great atmosphere too. That's exactly why I drive 3 hours to come to the gate!! It's really a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

OH!! And the competition is "top drawer".


----------



## BudBartos

Wish we could get some to drive 3 min :wave:


----------



## DougK

Is there any Rookie BRP on the NORCAR race days?

Doug K.


----------



## old_dude

all4fun said:


> Do you guy's notice a difference when the 3100 motor is mounted on the left side of the rear pod opposed to the other side? Is it just for weight transfer?
> By the way......you guys always put on a very fun race for us all to enjoy, every single time. Great atmosphere too. That's exactly why I drive 3 hours to come to the gate!! It's really a great time. :thumbsup:


Steve was running a conventional car and I was running a left hand drive. I have run both and the only difference I see is tire wear. With the left drive car the wear seems to even out or wear a little more on the left tire. The "T" bar doesn't need as much tweak either.


----------



## all4fun

Thanks Ron.


----------



## sg1

DougK said:


> Is there any Rookie BRP on the NORCAR race days?
> 
> Doug K.


Not usually.
The Rookie class on NORCAR race days are 1/10 or 1/12 cars.
We typically get a BRP class and everyone runs together


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Norcar*



sg1 said:


> Not usually.
> The Rookie class on NORCAR race days are 1/10 or 1/12 cars.
> We typically get a BRP class and everyone runs together


Wayne, 
I'll be there on Saturday, so count me in for some 1:12 racing!!!! I do have a VTA car all ready to race, but can I try it out in Rookie first? Any adults in Rookie?


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Wayne,
> I'll be there on Saturday, so count me in for some 1:12 racing!!!! I do have a VTA car all ready to race, but can I try it out in Rookie first? Any adults in Rookie?


Gino can run it!!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Gino*



sg1 said:


> Gino can run it!!!


Gino is staying home. This is Dad's night to race! He will be running the 1:10 rookie class soon! I'll see you guy's on Saturday!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*NORCAR Membership*

So for Valentines day my wife said she is buying me a NORCAR membership! That's a good woman!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> So for Valentines day my wife said she is buying me a NORCAR membership! That's a good woman!!! :thumbsup:


Damn... You have a keeper!!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> Damn... You have a keeper!!!


Yep, just remember boys...It's cheaper to keep her. Wayne, Put me on the list for 1:12, and just for fun put me in for VTA. My goal is to focus on 1:12 spec, but this VTA is sitting here and I need to see if I like it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site! sorry it took so long to get them posted!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Micro_Racer said:


> Points are updated on my web site! sorry it took so long to get them posted!


Am I in 1st place?


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are not correct... I am working on fixing it... hang tight!


----------



## Micro_Racer

points have been corrected and uploaded to my web site....


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

All I can say is....:freak: Hey Brian, thanks for being a good sport. My steering servo kept coming off, and I had no steering. Micro, I need some more pre-race help!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Anytime you want to work on cars let me know!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Brp*

I'm going to rebuild our BRP's before the next race. Any suggestions or tricks on how to make things move with less friction? Should I polish the rear axle, king pns, etc... What do people use?


----------



## old_dude

Grand Masta "P" said:


> I'm going to rebuild our BRP's before the next race. Any suggestions or tricks on how to make things move with less friction? Should I polish the rear axle, king pns, etc... What do people use?


Yes to polishing and making sure all of those items move very freely. I ream the steering blocks (see me to borrow the reamer if you need to). I also put 30k diff lube on the front kingpins to dampen their motion.
The rear axle should slide sideways and spin freely in the pod without the tires on.
One troubling item I have seen on a couple of cars I have worked on are washers in the wrong place on the kingpins. They should only be in places that they don't have to slide. Do not put them on top of the steering block under the spring. They catch and keep the front end from moving freely.
On the rear pod, make sure the damper disks are clean and use 100wt skock oil on the plates. Before I put the screws back in the upper plate I have about 1/32 clearance at the front of the side plates (setting on the lower collar). I screw the plate down and install the upper with a similar amount of preload on the top spring


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

old_dude said:


> Yes to polishing and making sure all of those items move very freely. I ream the steering blocks (see me to borrow the reamer if you need to). I also put 30k diff lube on the front kingpins to dampen their motion.
> The rear axle should slide sideways and spin freely in the pod without the tires on.
> One troubling item I have seen on a couple of cars I have worked on are washers in the wrong place on the kingpins. They should only be in places that they don't have to slide. Do not put them on top of the steering block under the spring. They catch and keep the front end from moving freely.
> On the rear pod, make sure the damper disks are clean and use 100wt skock oil on the plates. Before I put the screws back in the upper plate I have about 1/32 clearance at the front of the side plates (setting on the lower collar). I screw the plate down and install the upper with a similar amount of preload on the top spring


Thank you!


----------



## BudBartos

I know some wanted to come and watch a slot race so this Sat I will be at RT93 in Akron
*Route 93 Raceway & Hobbies
*2211 Manchester Rd
Akron, OH 44314
(330) 861-5000

See You all at the gate next sat :wave:


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*BRP Racing*

Any BRP racers in the Niles/Youngstown, Ohio area? I own a vacant building out there, and It would be a cool place for a track. It's an old gas station with a two bay garage. I live too far away now, but would love to see someone put a track there. I'm willing to negotiate a good deal. Send me a PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## sg1

Track will be swapped over this week for some oval and road racing!

We're doing some extra work on the ice this week


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Track will be swapped over this week for some oval and road racing!
> 
> We're doing some extra work on the ice this week


 
Tape the dots to it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Tape the dots to it !!!!!!!!!!


I have a pile of 1/18 size Losi dots.... hmmm....


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> I have a pile of 1/18 size Losi dots.... hmmm....


Anyone at The Gate have a BRP Road Raptor? I know you have one Wayne. I'm want to buy one.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Brp*

Get ready BRP fans! I have been soaking my BRP bearings in a top secret solution! Going to take them out Friday night. Also have a top secret cleaner/lubricator for the other moving parts. I'm looking forward to BRP oval racing at the gate. Breaking parts on my 1:12 makes me appreciate how durable a BRP car is!


----------



## old_dude

The new oval is set up and ready for action. Very cool looking scale for BRP.


----------



## sg1

We're going to be there early (10am) finishing things up!

You're welcome to stop in and get some extra practice in or just to have coffee and BS 

Practice times will be posted and followed each hour as people start arriving:

Novice (10 minutes)
3100 (30 minutes)
1/10 truck (10 minutes)
road (10 minutes)

See everyone Saturday!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*BRP at The Gate*



sg1 said:


> We're going to be there early (10am) finishing things up!
> 
> You're welcome to stop in and get some extra practice in or just to have coffee and BS
> 
> Practice times will be posted and followed each hour as people start arriving:
> 
> Novice (10 minutes)
> 3100 (30 minutes)
> 1/10 truck (10 minutes)
> road (10 minutes)
> 
> See everyone Saturday!


Wayne, we will both be there. Maybe not til 4:00. Cars are cleaned, lubed, and ready to run!
Pete-Oval 3100
Gino-Rookie


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*BRP points*

How does it work for the Rookies? Gino is real sick, and he is soo worried about missing a race. I was told the three lowest races are thrown out for each person. Is that true?


----------



## Street Sweeper

*BRP RTR servo replacement*

Does the Gate have a suitable much lighter replacement steering servo for the BRP cars. I saw an earlier post mention a smaller metal geared futaba as a good choice. But it didnt say if they had them at the track. How small can I go and still have enough steering authority?
Thanks
-Mel


----------



## old_dude

There are several sub-micro servos available that do the job very well. But I don't think the track has any.


----------



## old_dude

Tang:
You racing tomorrow?


----------



## TangTester

I should be there


----------



## Donald Deutsch

The race schedual states 10 races with 2 drop outs. Tell your boy bed rest would be a good idea and not to worry.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Local Hobby Shops CLE Metro*

The hobby town USA on Pearl in Strongsville closed, was that the last hobby shop in the Greater Cleveland area that carries RC? I see the Mentor location but I would rather not drive 45 minutes out of my way on race day.

-Mel


----------



## TangTester

Strongsville hobby in Elyria is open. It's off of 57 near Walmart They have better rc stuff.


----------



## old_dude

Street Sweeper said:


> The hobby town USA on Pearl in Strongsville closed, was that the last hobby shop in the Greater Cleveland area that carries RC? I see the Mentor location but I would rather not drive 45 minutes out of my way on race day.
> 
> -Mel


The other choice is AeroTech Hobbies in North Canton.


----------



## sg1

Street Sweeper said:


> The hobby town USA on Pearl in Strongsville closed, was that the last hobby shop in the Greater Cleveland area that carries RC? I see the Mentor location but I would rather not drive 45 minutes out of my way on race day.
> 
> -Mel


What do you need Mel?

-Wayne


----------



## Easy

I can't believe it!! My hot water tank pressure relief valve is leaking, enough that I must replace it ASAP or risk flooding my basement. Sure wish things like this would happen on non race days......


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Street Sweeper said:


> The hobby town USA on Pearl in Strongsville closed, was that the last hobby shop in the Greater Cleveland area that carries RC? I see the Mentor location but I would rather not drive 45 minutes out of my way on race day.
> 
> -Mel


Mel, We are not racing today. Everyone is sick. You can stop by my shop and pick up my oval car. It has a great servo in it, and it's ready to race today!!! I don't need it for the next few weeks. -Pete


----------



## Micro_Racer

We have servos at the track !


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Sick*

Gino and I won't be there. Everyone is sick. Don't be sad, we'll be there next time.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Get well soon!!!!


Great night of racing! Lots of fun for everyone!!!

My motor finally gave out after about 2 years of racing!!!

I could not believe I still got 2nd in the main!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Micro_Racer said:


> Get well soon!!!!
> 
> 
> Great night of racing! Lots of fun for everyone!!!
> 
> My motor finally gave out after about 2 years of racing!!!
> 
> I could not believe I still got 2nd in the main!!


Time to claim Waynes illegal 3100kv motor!!! Oh, my new favorite adheasive is shoe goo
I PUT THAT S*** ON EVERYTHING!


----------



## Mackin

Pictures are up on the FB site. Hope everyone had fun tonight.

chuck


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site..... Enjoy!!


----------



## DougK

Mackin said:


> Pictures are up on the FB site. Hope everyone had fun tonight.
> 
> chuck


Thanks Chuck:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Time to claim Waynes illegal 3100kv motor!!! Oh, my new favorite adheasive is shoe goo
> I PUT THAT S*** ON EVERYTHING!


Just don't eat it !!!!!!:drunk:


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

I'm bringing my BRP to the next NORCAR club race. My calendar says there are races every weekend in March at The Gate. Is that correct?


----------



## old_dude

Grand Masta "P" said:


> I'm bringing my BRP to the next NORCAR club race. My calendar says there are races every weekend in March at The Gate. Is that correct?


This weekend is the TOUR Short Track Nationals which is a oval only race for their touring series so no 1/18 scales this weekend. But the rest of the month is good for BRP.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Detailed Parts List*

Is there a Detailed Parts list available for the SC18V2M? Specifically something listing: Size, Length, and quantity of any and all fasteners used.


----------



## Micro_Racer

If you go to www.norcarracing.com and click the rookie link on the home page. You will find the BRP users guide as well as the FlySky manual at the bottom of the page. Not sure the BRP has a detailed parts list, but NORCAR does have screw sets available.


----------



## xxfile

*Bud your Yahoo is comprimised*

BUD I just got a spam email from your yahoo account..
This has happened to my sons Yahoo too as well as quite a few others .
Your probably need to wipe and get a new password...


----------



## Curly Tom

Putting my VTA car together and noticed there is no sensor wire harness in with the speed control, is this correct? do I even need one? and if so where do I get one? Thanks again.


----------



## sg1

Curly Tom said:


> Putting my VTA car together and noticed there is no sensor wire harness in with the speed control, is this correct? do I even need one? and if so where do I get one? Thanks again.


What esc do you have?
Typically the sensor wire comes with the motors.
We have them at the track


----------



## old_dude

Curly Tom said:


> Putting my VTA car together and noticed there is no sensor wire harness in with the speed control, is this correct? do I even need one? and if so where do I get one? Thanks again.


The Novak 25.5 VTA motor requires a sensor wire and a sensored type ROAR sportsman approved esc. As Wayne stated we have the wires at the track.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Curly Tom said:


> Putting my VTA car together and noticed there is no sensor wire harness in with the speed control, is this correct? do I even need one? and if so where do I get one? Thanks again.


OOORRRR....You could just buy my VTA on Saturday! It's RTR:thumbsup:


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Meaning?*



sg1 said:


> What esc do you have?
> Typically the sensor wire comes with the motors.
> We have them at the track


Meaning you have sensor wires or you have Novak 25.5s that come with the sensor wire?
I can't let Tom get in on VTA without me!

I took a lot of heat at the last club race, all I brought with me was my BRP and had to run Novice. I heard more than once " Really? You are running with the kids... Where's your big car?"

I have everything I need except the Ballistic 25.5. 

-Mel


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Ballistic 25.5*



Street Sweeper said:


> Meaning you have sensor wires or you have Novak 25.5s that come with the sensor wire?
> I can't let Tom get in on VTA without me!
> 
> I took a lot of heat at the last club race, all I brought with me was my BRP and had to run Novice. I heard more than once " Really? You are running with the kids... Where's your big car?"
> 
> I have everything I need except the Ballistic 25.5.
> 
> -Mel


I have a Ballistic 25.5 for sale!


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Sold!*



Grand Masta "P" said:


> I have a Ballistic 25.5 for sale!


Not anymore! Thanks Pete, see you at the track. 

Hey Tom, it's go time for you and me buddy.


----------



## Curly Tom

I will pick up what i need at the track, as for being ready I am not quite there yet but i am working on it. Hope to be in the VTA class soon. see you all at the track.


----------



## Racer649

hi pete you dont have another 25.5 for sale do you? or anyone else?


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Racer649 said:


> hi pete you dont have another 25.5 for sale do you? or anyone else?


Sorry, I Just sold all my electronics for VTA.


----------



## Curly Tom

*Thanks*

Thanks to all at N.O.R.C.A.R for making my night at the races so much fun, now that I,ve driven a car that handles properly(Thanks Stu) I see there is work to be done. See you soon.


----------



## Curly Tom

*VTA Car*

I've got the speed control installed, new radio installed, and one pretty good steering servo installed. I will proceed to paint my body in the after noon, now the only question is will Street Sweeper be ready by the next race? Mooo ha haaa, maniacal laugh maniacal laugh.. I hope we will both be ready. If Steve or anyone else has some set up info to share for the ol' TC3 like what weight shock oil and what springs to run, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again you guys, see you at the races.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - next race in 2 weeks - March 30th!!!


----------



## Racer649

Any more guys up for some road practice this Saturday?


----------



## BudBartos

Hobby talk is soooo slow to load. They better try and fix it takes a long time for the ad's to show. We need to talk about racing not waiting for the pages to load


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud
Might there be a rental ride available on the 29th??


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*HobbyWing ESC*

Does anyone know if my HobbyWing "Juststock" ESC will work in my BRP with the 3100kv motor? Or will it BLOW UP? If you tell me it can't be done...I will do it anyway!!!!


----------



## old_dude

Pete, it will but the BRP class doesn't allow it per their rules.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Practice Saturday*



Racer649 said:


> Any more guys up for some road practice this Saturday?


I am, not sure how many they need to make it worthwhile. But count me as a "plus one" for Saturday Practice.

I really enjoyed running BRP Road at the last club race. There was only four of us (Curly, Sam, Max , and myself) but it was exciting just the same. After trying a few things and taking a bit of advice from Todd (a TC guy who pitted behind me) I was finally able to put a little pressure on Sam in the feature, even leading a few laps. Unfortunately, I stuffed it as soon as Wayne pointed out, I was in the lead, but looked nervous. Doh!


----------



## Curly Tom

*practice*

I'd also be interested in practice this Saturday. Is it a sure thing? and is it the road course?


----------



## old_dude

Curly Tom said:


> I'd also be interested in practice this Saturday. Is it a sure thing? and is it the road course?


Same layout as last week.


----------



## sg1

Curly Tom said:


> I'd also be interested in practice this Saturday. Is it a sure thing? and is it the road course?


It's road and it's looking pretty good 
I had a few PM's this morning about folks that would come out.

I'll post the more info on the NORCAR onroad thread


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> Might there be a rental ride available on the 29th??


Not the 29th but the 30th :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> Not the 29th but the 30th :thumbsup:


The 30th it is....not working holiday weekend and looks like Attica will get cancelled with all the water issues on the ground. Thans Bud, looking forward to seeing everyone and doing some racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> The 30th it is....not working holiday weekend and looks like Attica will get cancelled with all the water issues on the ground. Thans Bud, looking forward to seeing everyone and doing some racing. :thumbsup:


So You running the rent A racer?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> So You running the rent A racer?


Yes sir if thats ok with you my batts and motor are prehistoric im guessing. and with my work schedule dont know when i will get out again


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Yes sir if thats ok with you my batts and motor are prehistoric im guessing. and with my work schedule dont know when i will get out again


OK will be there about 1:00 !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> OK will be there about 1:00 !!!


Thanks Bud :thumbsup: Looking forward to it.


----------



## sg1

Thanks to all the BRP guys and girls who run on the big road track yesterday!

8 BRP's running together and a few more were in novice!!


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> Thanks to all the BRP guys and girls who run on the big road track yesterday!
> 
> 8 BRP's running together and a few more were in novice!!


It's a lot of fun running on the big road track. If you haven't tried it come on out to the next club race. You can make your oval car run just fine on the road track


----------



## DougK

sg1 said:


> Thanks to all the BRP guys and girls who run on the big road track yesterday!
> 
> 8 BRP's running together and a few more were in novice!!


There is a novice class in road?

Doug K.


----------



## sg1

DougK said:


> There is a novice class in road?
> 
> Doug K.


At the NORCAR club races we get 4 or so running novice.
A few BRP's and a few VTA's we put together.


----------



## Easy

Is Hobbytalk having problems with their system? I am set up for instant notification for posts to this thread, and am not getting all/timely notifications. Yesterday I was getting notifications from 2-3 days ago, today it seems as if I am not getting any. Anyone know if there is a problem?
Thanks
Don


----------



## Racer649

Easy said:


> Is Hobbytalk having problems with their system? I am set up for instant notification for posts to this thread, and am not getting all/timely notifications. Yesterday I was getting notifications from 2-3 days ago, today it seems as if I am not getting any. Anyone know if there is a problem?
> Thanks
> Don


Same thing is happening to me. Seems like I am not seeing all the messages being posted


----------



## Easy

If I log into the site, I can see the messages. The problem is I have it set up to send me an email when a new message is posted, and I am not getting all the emails (I think). I tried a different email address, and I did get one from your posting, maybe it is just a "glitch".........
Thanks for the reply.
Don


----------



## Easy

Don't think I will be able to race this weekend. Have a family thing Sat. afternoon at 3.......


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Brp*

BRP this Saturday! Just sayin...:thumbsup:


----------



## Racer649

Grand Masta "P" said:


> BRP this Saturday! Just sayin...:thumbsup:


the track for road looks good to. bring your other cars, get that VTA going


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Racer649 said:


> the track for road looks good to. bring your other cars, get that VTA going


Sold the VTA. I will only do VTA if I buy something that is easy to get parts for. Mackin sold me one last year, and I made a big mistake by selling it. I have TWO 1:12 CRC's with a ton of parts. and a few BRP's with alot of parts. That's why I'm racing 1:12, and BRP. I still love BRP more than anything.


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> I love my BRP more than anything.


And they love you too!!


----------



## Racer649

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Sold the VTA. I will only do VTA if I buy something that is easy to get parts for. Mackin sold me one last year, and I made a big mistake by selling it. I have TWO 1:12 CRC's with a ton of parts. and a few BRP's with alot of parts. That's why I'm racing 1:12, and BRP. I still love BRP more than anything.


Pete. I just bought a Sakura VTA. They are cheap and parts seem easy to get. A guy on Hobbytalk has one ready to run. Just need to add your radio for $175.00.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Racer649 said:


> Pete. I just bought a Sakura VTA. They are cheap and parts seem easy to get. A guy on Hobbytalk has one ready to run. Just need to add your radio for $175.00.


Cool. You buy it, and I'll trade you a RTR 1:12 scale!


----------



## Racer649

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Cool. You buy it, and I'll trade you a RTR 1:12 scale!


I think I better hold off on 1/12. I need to learn how to drive the VTA first lol.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Racer649 said:


> I think I better hold off on 1/12. I need to learn how to drive the VTA first lol.


I'm just going to enjoy BRP racing this weekend. I want to "Pimp" my BRP ride. Going to put PERDY red screws on it. My center shock is going back on, my bumper is going back on. Any more ideas to trick out my BRP?


----------



## old_dude

Racer649 said:


> Pete. I just bought a Sakura VTA. They are cheap and parts seem easy to get. A guy on Hobbytalk has one ready to run. Just need to add your radio for $175.00.


That price is less than the esc and motor would cost you used.


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> That price is less than the esc and motor would cost you used.


It's not even 7am and you're up???
I though "old" people slept in...


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

old_dude said:


> That price is less than the esc and motor would cost you used.


I agree, but I have close to 20 rc cars. I need to sell some before I buy another one. The wife is getting PI$$$$ed!!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Brp oval*

BRP OVAL RACING on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I miss turning left. Does anyone add a little extra weight to the left of the car? Any tire tips?


----------



## Racer649

Grand Masta "P" said:


> I'm just going to enjoy BRP racing this weekend. I want to "Pimp" my BRP ride. Going to put PERDY red screws on it. My center shock is going back on, my bumper is going back on. Any more ideas to trick out my BRP?


My daughter has a Bedazzler I could bring.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Racer649 said:


> My daughter has a Bedazzler I could bring.


Sweet! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## old_dude

Grand Masta "P" said:


> BRP OVAL RACING on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I miss turning left. Does anyone add a little extra weight to the left of the car? Any tire tips?


I did for awhile but found out that overall lighter is better. Just adjust the left rear weight with the "T" bar to get the proper corner feel. I also have been running blues all the way around. My esc is on the left side with the battery so there is plenty of left side weight.

Wayne:
I typically am up around 6, it is the wife that doesn't get up until later and doesn't appreciate being awakened before she is ready to get up. That being said I quietly feed the cats, make some coffee and catch up on the computer.


----------



## BudBartos

Does anyone have a old carbide bit for a comm lathe? Or diamond that Is cheap? If so bring it to the race thanks !!!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*BRP oval racing!!!!!*

See you guys at 3:00!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Fun today with a great turnout.


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> Fun today with a great turnout.


Wish I could have been there!!


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> Fun today with a great turnout.


I agree!

21 3100 drivers
8 novice
8 road

Not bad!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Brp*

BRP is still my favorite car to race. The oval was awesome! On the way home Gino said "I hope Jake get's first place some day". I remember when Gino thought he would never win. Racing is about having fun, and our BRP crew at The Gate is a great group. Anybody looking to get into racing...BUY A BRP!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

What a fun race! In each main, the top 5 cars were all racing for the win! It is awesome to see so many racers step-up their program! I predict the summer series will be the most competitive we have seen. Thanks to the NORCAR crew who make each race fun with cool tracks, clean and top notch facility, and great food!


K5 - we missed you!


----------



## Micro_Racer

LAST RACE OF THE WINTER SERIES = April 13th!!!! 

It is a very tight points battle!!!


Bud - are you going to start a Summer Series Thread??? Looking forward to seeing the dates!


----------



## DougK

Great fun, thanks to everyone at the Gate. My car was just about fast enough to win, wish I could say the same about the driver... Jake cant wait till the next race.

Doug K.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes again a great day of racing:thumbsup:
Summer series update as soon as dates are approved.


----------



## Racer649

DougK said:


> Great fun, thanks to everyone at the Gate. My car was just about fast enough to win, wish I could say the same about the driver... Jake cant wait till the next race.
> 
> Doug K.


Had a great time. Thanks again for the body.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

How much are the BRP rtr's at the track and what extra is needed to get them up and running? I would not need a Tx/Rx.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Micro_Racer

The RTRace BRP is $200, and comes ready to put on the track and win! Below are the parts included:
1 BRP chassis (LTO or Road configuration) 
BRP Blue front and Rear tires
Metal gear servo
HobbyWing 25a ESC programmed per our series rules
3100Kv Brushless motor (spec rule)
Spec gearing 
FlySky 2.4 programmable radio system
Series spec LiPo 
BRP painted body
All built by past BRP champions!
All you will need is a LiPo charger, that we have ranging from $20 to $200 at the track. 
PM me if you have questions. 
It requires about a week of build time after you order one.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> What a fun race! In each main, the top 5 cars were all racing for the win! It is awesome to see so many racers step-up their program! I predict the summer series will be the most competitive we have seen. Thanks to the NORCAR crew who make each race fun with cool tracks, clean and top notch facility, and great food!
> 
> 
> K5 - we missed you!


My apologies, i left at last minute Friday morning for a trip to Vegas


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> My apologies, i left at last minute Friday morning for a trip to Vegas


BRP racing would have been less expensive  Hope You won BIG


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site! Only 1 more points race to close out the 2012 - 2013 Winter Series!


----------



## old_dude

Micro_Racer said:


> Points are updated on my web site! Only 1 more points race to close out the 2012 - 2013 Winter Series!


Good thing there are two drops. I won't be racing at the next one due to the Grand Slam race in Beaver. 790 out of a possible 800 for BRP now on to try and win the GS title for VTA.


----------



## sg1

Racing this Saturday!!!

Some good news....

We will be celebrating a few b-days, that means cake!!

also,

BRP lipos are ordered and will be here in 10-14 days.
35 packs are coming 

MRT transponders are also on their way!


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Great Day Racing!*

I would like to thank the wonderful NORCAR staff for yet another fun filled Saturday afternoon. I am gonna miss this road course layout. I enjoyed the infield switchbacks leading to the back stretch. That doesn't mean I was fast just means I had fun.

We missed you Micro Racer, as a result I stickered in BRP. It was an interesting feature race that Stew had all but wrapped up until he and I tangled with less than a minute and a half to go.(Doh!) That gave Ron a chance to reel him in to within a third of the back stretch. Luckily Stewy managed hang in there and take the checkers, but it was close.


----------



## old_dude

That was a fun track for cars big and small.


----------



## Racer649

Street Sweeper said:


> I would like to thank the wonderful NORCAR staff for yet another fun filled Saturday afternoon. I am gonna miss this road course layout. I enjoyed the infield switchbacks leading to the back stretch. That doesn't mean I was fast just means I had fun.
> 
> We missed you Micro Racer, as a result I stickered in BRP. It was an interesting feature race that Stew had all but wrapped up until he and I tangled with less than a minute and a half to go.(Doh!) That gave Ron a chance to reel him in to within a third of the back stretch. Luckily Stewy managed hang in there and take the checkers, but it was close.


And Ron used his oval car. Shows that you can road race with the oval car and be very fast


----------



## Micro_Racer

Street Sweeper said:


> We missed you Micro Racer, as a result I stickered in BRP. It was an interesting feature race that Stew had all but wrapped up until he and I tangled with less than a minute and a half to go.(Doh!) That gave Ron a chance to reel him in to within a third of the back stretch. Luckily Stewy managed hang in there and take the checkers, but it was close.


Sorry I missed this race! I will have to get my road BRP ready for battle :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> Sorry I missed this race! I will have to get my road BRP ready for battle :thumbsup:


Mel failed to mention the massive amount of pressure I was putting on him during the race. Lol


----------



## Curly Tom

*Brp*

Been working on em' all night got my new receivers installed and once I bound them to the transmitter I noticed neither of my cars was getting full throttle. I have fixed that and cleaned them up a bit and have done all I know how to do as far as set up without being at the track. I look forward to the close competition like we had last time, it was good times.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*I'm Ready...*



Curly Tom said:


> Been working on em' all night got my new receivers installed and once I bound them to the transmitter I noticed neither of my cars was getting full throttle. I have fixed that and cleaned them up a bit and have done all I know how to do as far as set up without being at the track. I look forward to the close competition like we had last time, it was good times.


And I look forward to you bringing the "heat."

I truly enjoy the smack talk on the stand, from the seat, and out of the pits. If nothing else in BRP, we have a blast.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Last BRP winter race*

Well Ladies, the last race of the season is this week! I am ready, Gino is PUMPED, and I plan on CHEATING. Ooops I mean racing a clean race. I still enjoy 1:18 scale racing more than anything. I'm going to stick with 1:18 racing at The Gate, so if anyone want's to buy my 1:12 stuff OR trade for BRP stuff just send me a PM. Mel might buy my RTR carpet knife, but I have another one (it's a roller with servo).


----------



## sg1

MRT transponders are in!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Mrt*



sg1 said:


> MRT transponders are in!!


You got one with my name on it? DO YOU?:dude:


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Brp*

BRP oval this Saturday! I am tweeking my front end per Micro's suggestion. I love 1:18 oval racing. I plan on putting Mel, an Tom in the wall! That is my strategy. Is that wrong of me? It ain't racin unless you breakin somthing.


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> You got one with my name on it? DO YOU?:dude:


Maybe


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> Maybe


 Don't play. I want one Maybe two if I sell a 1:12 scale.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> Maybe


I also need a 1:18 scale hobbywing esc. Do you have those in stock?


----------



## DougK

Seeing how your taking orders Wayne I need a Hobbywing 1s and a motor for my truck, A fast one. Just crackin the whip lol. But really thanks for all the help Sat. My car was so fast, to bad I wasn't. I think I am starting to like road coarse.

Doug K.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Wayne takin orders!*

Wayne,
Make me a burger with two slices of cheese, a plain hot dog and a Gatorade. :thumbsup:I'll be there at 3:00


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Is that so...*



Grand Masta "P" said:


> I plan on putting Mel, an Tom in the wall! That is my strategy. Is that wrong of me? It ain't racin unless you breakin somthing.


And this from a guy who couldn't find an apex in a bowl full of corners.


----------



## sg1

We have everyone's needs and desires at NORCAR at the Gate


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Road car*



sg1 said:


> We have everyone's needs and desires at NORCAR at the Gate


Is that red RTR car at the gate a Road Car, or Oval?


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Is that red RTR car at the gate a Road Car, or Oval?


I think that one is sold!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Gear Puller*

Hey Bud, do you sell a Gear Puller? If so, can you bring one on Saturday? Those pinions are a pain in the rear to take off.


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Hey Bud, do you sell a Gear Puller? If so, can you bring one on Saturday? Those pinions are a pain in the rear to take off.


Come on Pete...
They are on the wall by the Parma stuff!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> Come on Pete...
> They are on the wall by the Parma stuff!!


----------



## Racer649

Grand Masta "P" said:


>


Hey bud. Can you bring a few spur gears? Thanks


----------



## sg1

Racer649 said:


> Hey bud. Can you bring a few spur gears? Thanks


Those will be on the wall too 

I noticed we were out so I ordered them.


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> Those will be on the wall too
> 
> I noticed we were out so I ordered them.


The gate really does have everything


----------



## sg1

Racer649 said:


> The gate really does have everything


Even a bowling team!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma is baking a "special" race inspired cake..... be sure to come on out to see and enjoy it!!!


----------



## Easy

Micro, I am planning on being there!!


----------



## DougK

:freak:http://


----------



## old_dude

There you go Doug, Don't knock down the walls or Robert.
Live from Beaver, PA
Everyone have fun tomorrow.


----------



## DougK

old_dude said:


> There you go Doug, Don't knock down the walls or Robert.
> Live from Beaver, PA
> Everyone have fun tomorrow.


Robert? OBTW Jake wants your VTA. Have fun this weekend. 


Doug K


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Truck Body*

I love the custom (random masking tape) paint job. An idea so simple. yet looks so good. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## old_dude

DougK said:


> Robert? OBTW Jake wants your VTA. Have fun this weekend.
> 
> 
> Doug K


I picked up another batch of spare parts for it yesterday just in case, you know. You could easily build one for your self and still have spares.


----------



## sg1

Great racing last night!

Thanks everyone who came out, 43 entries!

Next race is the "fun" race and awards in 2 weeks.
Any suggestions on the type of oval?


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> Great racing last night!
> 
> Thanks everyone who came out, 43 entries!
> 
> Next race is the "fun" race and awards in 2 weeks.
> Any suggestions on the type of oval?


Loved the big oval, and the road course seemed perfect.....


----------



## Easy

It was a great night of racing!!! Good to see everyone again.


----------



## TangTester

There was a few times last night that I would go thru the corner I would lose sight of my car entering the corner and I would hold the wheel and wait for it to come out. It freaked me out the first time but happen many times during the main.


----------



## DougK

I had a tuff night but loved the track. Jake did some of his best driving so far. Good stuff. I vote we revisit this track often.

Big thanks to the Gate and gang.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

DougK said:


> I had a tuff night but loved the track. Jake did some of his best driving so far. Good stuff. I vote we revisit this track often.
> 
> Big thanks to the Gate and gang.


I agree. Great track, great racing. I love BRP racing! Amazing how much better my car ran after I put new tires on it.


----------



## old_dude

We do need suggestions for the track next week.
Sorry I missed the fun but I was trying to win the Grand Slam series championship in VTA. I got beat on qualifying points. Todd Bigelow and I each had two main wins and one second place for our three best mains. He was TQ in his three races and I was 2nd (to him) twice and 3rd (Halloween Classic) once. Great stuff and hard fought, what racing series are all about.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

old_dude said:


> We do need suggestions for the track next week.
> Sorry I missed the fun but I was trying to win the Grand Slam series championship in VTA. I got beat on qualifying points. Todd Bigelow and I each had two main wins and one second place for our three best mains. He was TQ in his three races and I was 2nd (to him) twice and 3rd (Halloween Classic) once. Great stuff and hard fought, what racing series are all about.


Track suggestion...Dirt oval with 4 foot ramps.


----------



## Easy

Mike, you have a p.m.


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget the awards fun race is on the 27th :thumbsup:

First race of the summer series will be May 25th start time of 3:00 will post other dates soon.


----------



## sg1

Batteries should be in by the awards/fun race 
We have 30+ packs of new Turnigy batteries coming!


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 PM please !!!! Need $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1 PM please !!!! Need $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Must be going to Cedar Point this weekend....

Cash sent!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*BRP winter series*

Did I win the winter series?:thumbsup: I just bought a 1:5 scale HPI Baja. If I put BRP tires on it, can I run it in rookie?


----------



## Street Sweeper

sg1 said:


> Batteries should be in by the awards/fun race
> We have 30+ packs of new Turnigy batteries coming!


I'm looking to pick up a couple of new packs tomorrow. Do you carry silver solder at the track?


----------



## sg1

Street Sweeper said:


> I'm looking to pick up a couple of new packs tomorrow. Do you carry silver solder at the track?


Sorry, no silver solder.


----------



## sg1

*BRP Fun/Trophy race!!!*

Hey Kids,

How many plan to attend the Race next Saturday?

NORCAR is looking to do a little something for all the folks that support the BRP series at NORCAR at the Gate


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> How many plan to attend the Race next Saturday?
> 
> NORCAR is looking to do a little something for all the folks that support the BRP series at NORCAR at the Gate


Count me in for 5.


----------



## Racer649

Street Sweeper said:


> I'm looking to pick up a couple of new packs tomorrow. Do you carry silver solder at the track?


Mel. I have some silver solder in my box if you need some


----------



## Easy

I will be there.....


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> How many plan to attend the Race next Saturday?
> 
> NORCAR is looking to do a little something for all the folks that support the BRP series at NORCAR at the Gate


Wayne, we will be there for the awards. We will not race that night, going out of town after I pick up my First place oval Champion trophy!


----------



## Racer649

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Wayne, we will be there for the awards. We will not race that night, going out of town after I pick up my First place oval Champion trophy!


Pete. You racing tomorrow? Bring the BRP


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I would not miss the last race of the series.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Racer649 said:


> Pete. You racing tomorrow? Bring the BRP


No, I have to work until about 5:00. I plan on racing the 1:18 scale norcar caces soon! I have a new BRP road car. See you next week. Anyone want to buy an Associated mini late model with a 3100kv motor? Send me a PM if you want it.


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a P.M.


----------



## ic-racer

Is this the correct ESC for the 3100 brushless BRP 1/18 motor? (Hobbywing 25A EZRUN SKU: HWG-SC-0894)
http://www.valuehobby.com/power-systems/speed-controller/electric-car-esc/hobbywing-ezrun-25a-l.html

Is this the correct lipo?
http://www.hobbypartz.com/77p-sl800-2s1p-20c-2222.html


----------



## Micro_Racer

ic-racer

Our rules for the BRP class are simple... The ESC must be a 1/18th specific model. The Hobbywing in the link above can be used.

The LiPo must be 800Mah, 2S, 20C, 7.4v - and have the markings visible on the packaging. The one in the link above will work..

Our next race is April 27th..... Come on out!


----------



## Racer649

Micro_Racer said:


> ic-racer
> 
> Our rules for the BRP class are simple... The ESC must be a 1/18th specific model. The Hobbywing in the link above can be used.
> 
> The LiPo must be 800Mah, 2S, 20C, 7.4v - and have the markings visible on the packaging. The one in the link above will work..
> 
> Our next race is April 27th..... Come on out!


We have battery packs at the gate


----------



## sg1

For this Saturday's BRP fun/trophy race NORCAR plans on having a free BBQ lunch for all the racers 

We'll have it ready before racing starts, so be hungry!

The oval layout will be close to what we ran on last time.
The straights will be a foot narrower and the length will be 10' shorter.
The road portion will be all new 

See everyone Saturday!

PS, We have 30+ packs of BRP lipos in stock


----------



## Easy

Wayne, you have a p.m.


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Wayne, you have a p.m.


Replied!


----------



## ic-racer

I got that Hobbywing ESC and the lipo in the mail today. I'm having some trouble mounting the new brushless motor in the old-style rear-engine chassis. The motor does not seem to fit, it is too big around and the motor mounting holes don't line up. What parts do I need? Do I have to convert it to mid-engine? Will the parts be available at the track? Looks like I'll need a new pinion also, the new motor has a d-shaft, so the new pinions have a set-screw, yes?


----------



## Micro_Racer

You will need the "brushless" rear pod plates. They are larger and will fit the brushless motor. The pinion is the same, it will press on the brushless motor. We have pod plates and pinions at the track!


----------



## ic-racer

Thanks for your reply Micro Racer.

After looking at the parts, I figured I could cobble some working solution. 
I cut away the existing motor mount with the Dremel and got the new motor to fit. I hope this is in the spirit of the rules.


----------



## DougK

Put my daughter Erin a car together from a bunch of old stuff and now my car has no speed control. LOL

Doug K


----------



## Easy

ic-racer said:


> Thanks for your reply Micro Racer.
> 
> After looking at the parts, I figured I could cobble some working solution.
> I cut away the existing motor mount with the Dremel and got the new motor to fit. I hope this is in the spirit of the rules.


Doesn't the axle belong in the rear, and isn't that a right hand drive motor pod????


----------



## ic-racer

Easy said:


> Doesn't the axle belong in the rear, and isn't that a right hand drive motor pod????


Shouldn't matter which way the motor spins, it is a zero timing class, right, or am I missing something? Motor is in the rear because it is the old chassis.


----------



## Easy

Try it, maybe you have hit on something...


----------



## ic-racer

I got it all hooked up and it runs great. For what it is worth, the HobbyWing ESC comes out of the box set to 15 degrees timing. I went through the long program sequence to set it to 0 degrees. 

It also came set to 10% drag brake. I have not used drag brake before, what to you all find works well at the track?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I do not use any drag brake on the oval.... on a road course, I may dial in 5-10%


----------



## old_dude

Several of us at the track have the programming boxes and we can set up your esc for you.


----------



## sg1

Track has been changed over to a nice size oval and a "fun" little road 

We will be serving lunch around 2 - 2:30, hopefully everyone is there by then!
Chuck and Dawn will have BBQ and sides for us, compliments of NORCAR.
I even heard Tom talked his wife into making some desert for us 

See everyone Saturday for some fun racing and eating!!

P.S.
The Turnigy batteries that we got in tested as good as the Gens


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Awards*



sg1 said:


> Track has been changed over to a nice size oval and a "fun" little road
> 
> We will be serving lunch around 2 - 2:30, hopefully everyone is there by then!
> Chuck and Dawn will have BBQ and sides for us, compliments of NORCAR.
> I even heard Tom talked his wife into making some desert for us
> 
> See everyone Saturday for some fun racing and eating!!
> 
> P.S.
> The Turnigy batteries that we got in tested as good as the Gens


Wayne, 
We will see you on Saturday for the Awards! We can't stay long, because we have to be in Cincinnati by 8:00pm. So, no racing for us. I have a new road car all ready to race next month!:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Wayne, you have a p.m.
Don


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Wayne, you have a p.m.
> Don


Don,

I responded to your p.m. with a B.M. of my own...


----------



## Easy

I just sent a p.m. for your b.m.


----------



## Easy

What a great night of racing. Good friends, good food (Thanks Chuck and all ) and most of all, good racing!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

What a fun night of racing! How cool was it to see all the smiles on the novice drivers faces when they got their trophy?!?!

Next up - the summer series! I hear Mr. BRP will run oval again! Can he claim the top spot?

Congrats to Ron on the championship!


----------



## Mackin

Pictures are posted on the FB site. From everyone at the track thank you for your support.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Chuck's food*

Chuck, did you make the pulled pork? It was amazing! Wish I could have stayed, but had to go out of town. See you guys soon. Going to try BRP "road" racing for summer series.


----------



## DougK

Jake had a great race day. 

Here we have two racers discussing who has the faster car. 









And this is the girls side.









Jakes Machine.


----------



## ic-racer

My son and I had a great time.


----------



## NitroGeoff

it sure was a great time this season. ready for the summer. it seems like everyone is getting faster and faster and the racing closer and closer.


----------



## Easy

NitroGeoff said:


> it sure was a great time this season. ready for the summer. it seems like everyone is getting faster and faster and the racing closer and closer.


Wish I could have made more of the races this past series, hope to make more the next series. Looking foreward to seeing everyone!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dont forget to check out the new Summer Series thread!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=393593


----------

